# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی >  شروعی پر قدرت برای کنکور ۹۹... پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون کنکور

## Mr.amp98

خب خب خب سلام
امتحانای ما هم تموم شد و اومدیم در خدمت شما کنکوریای گل باشیم
من امیر محمد پیرنیا از اعضای انجمن و دانشجویی پزشکی و رتبه ۱۴۹ کنکور و با سابقه دو سال مشاوره کنکور درخدمت شما هستم که کمکتون کنم.  مصاحبه ام هم توی امضا هست میتونید مطالعه کنید
دوستای عزیز یک سال تا کنکور ۹۹ مونده و میتونید این یه سال رو به بهترین و موفق ترین سال زندگی تون تبدیل کنید
کسایی که واسه اولین بار میخوان کنکور شرکت کنن حتما حتما توی این تابستون باید تلاش کنن تا کازشکن راحت شه و همین سال اول کار رو یکسره کنن

دوستانی هم که کنکور دادن و میدونن به اون هدفشون نمیرسن، یه یا علی بگن و شروع کنن و یه شروع پر قدرت داشته باشن که حق خودشونو از این کنکور بگیرن

هر سوالی درمورد کنکور داشتید حتما بپرسید و در اسرع وقت جواب میدم. 
پس بریم... :Yahoo (76):

----------


## Ordijahannam

سلام شما راهکارتون واسه اهمیت ندادن به حواشی کنکور چی بود؟

----------


## aretmis

شروع واسه 98؟ :Yahoo (2):  :Yahoo (117):

----------


## SARA_J

من چیکارکنم ازدست این عوضی ها :Yahoo (12): 
بخدا اگه حق انتخاب کنکور99روندن من بیچاره میشم :Yahoo (2): 
خوشبحالت دکی...دست راستت روسر ما

----------


## WallE06

یااااااااااااااااااااااا علییی

----------


## Linomis

سلام ، من نظام جدیدم و ۹۹ اولین سالیه که میخوام کنکور بدم ، پایم بد نیست و ترازم ۶۷۰۰ بوده ، به نظرتون تابستون روی چه مباحثی از پایه  وقت بذارم  و چه مباحثی از دوازدهمو پیش خوانی کنم؟ اگه میشه دقیق بگین چون خیلی سردرگمم ، و برای هر درس اختصاصی چند منبع کار کنم ؟ 
توی برنامه ریزی خیلی مشکل دارم نمیدونم چطور باید روش برنامه ریزیمو پیدا کنم اگه میشه ی توضیحی راجب برنامه ریزی توی تابستون بگین 
 ، راستش ی استرس خاصی دارم ، میترسم به چیزی که میخوام نرسم ، نمدونم این استرسو چکار کنم :Yahoo (2):

----------


## Alirezad_031

> سلام ، من نظام جدیدم و ۹۹ اولین سالیه که میخوام کنکور بدم ، پایم بد نیست و ترازم ۶۷۰۰ بوده ، به نظرتون تابستون روی چه مباحثی از پایه  وقت بذارم  و چه مباحثی از دوازدهمو پیش خوانی کنم؟ اگه میشه دقیق بگین چون خیلی سردرگمم ، و برای هر درس اختصاصی چند منبع کار کنم ؟ 
> توی برنامه ریزی خیلی مشکل دارم نمیدونم چطور باید روش برنامه ریزیمو پیدا کنم اگه میشه ی توضیحی راجب برنامه ریزی توی تابستون بگین 
>  ، راستش ی استرس خاصی دارم ، میترسم به چیزی که میخوام نرسم ، نمدونم این استرسو چکار کنم


اگه این تراز قلمچیه. پس روی دوازدهم تمرکز کن.

----------


## amoehsan

> سلام ، من نظام جدیدم و ۹۹ اولین سالیه که میخوام کنکور بدم ، پایم بد نیست و ترازم ۶۷۰۰ بوده ، به نظرتون تابستون روی چه مباحثی از پایه  وقت بذارم  و چه مباحثی از دوازدهمو پیش خوانی کنم؟ اگه میشه دقیق بگین چون خیلی سردرگمم ، و برای هر درس اختصاصی چند منبع کار کنم ؟ 
> توی برنامه ریزی خیلی مشکل دارم نمیدونم چطور باید روش برنامه ریزیمو پیدا کنم اگه میشه ی توضیحی راجب برنامه ریزی توی تابستون بگین 
>  ، راستش ی استرس خاصی دارم ، میترسم به چیزی که میخوام نرسم ، نمدونم این استرسو چکار کنم


سلام من خودم تراز یازدهمم حدودا 7400 بود ولی با این حال 80 درصد وقتم روی پایه هستش اگه دیدم بیکارم و حس پایه رو ندارم کمی دوازدهم میخونم.به نظرم پایه رو ببندید که واجب تره در این صورت در طی سال تحصیلی فقط نیاز به مرور دارید و وقت برای دوازدهم زیاد دارید و خیالتون هم اخر تابستون راحته که دو سوم کنکور رو بستید

----------


## hamed70t

سلام ، منم میخوام امسال شانس خودمو امتحان کنم برای درس خوندن و رسیدن به ارزوم ، با بینهایت فشار و نه هایی که اطرافم هست با طعنه هایی میشنوم و قراره بشنوم ، با کاری که مجبورم انجام بدم ولی میخوام یه بارم شروع کنم بهتر بگم کاری که چندساله نتونستم تموم کنم رو تموم کنم امسال ، نمیدونم چه بلایی قرار سرم بیاد ولی شروع میکنم بازم ، فعلا یه برنامه ۱۰ ساعته ریختم که به نظرم برای شروع بد نیست

----------


## Ali_Alfred

برای همه کنکوری های 99 آرزوی موفقت و سربلندی دارم،ان شاالله همتون خوب جلو برید و از پس راه سخت اما شیرین کنکور بر بیاید

موفق باشید

----------


## Mr.amp98

> سلام شما راهکارتون واسه اهمیت ندادن به حواشی کنکور چی بود؟


سلام خسته نباشید
خب بستگی داره درگیر چه حاشیه ای شده باشید و طبق نوع مشکلی که دارید راه مناسبش رو پیدا کنید

اما در کل یکی از کارایی که به شما کمک میکنه که از حواشی کنکور دور باشید اینه تا حد ممکن ارتباطتون رو توی لین یه سال با بقیه محدود و حتی الامکان قطع کنید چون دلیل خیلی از مشکلات اطرافیان و مخصوصا دوستامون هستن
یکی دیگه که واقعا خیلی ادمو به حاشیه میبره فضای مجازی و موبایله
حالا اگه خواستید بیشتر توضیح بدید که بتونم بیشتر کمکتون کنم

----------


## Mr.amp98

> شروع واسه 98؟


خخخ ممنون ادیت شد

----------


## Mr.amp98

> من چیکارکنم ازدست این عوضی ها
> بخدا اگه حق انتخاب کنکور99روندن من بیچاره میشم
> خوشبحالت دکی...دست راستت روسر ما


نگران نباشید ایشالله حل میشه. فعلا تمرکزتون رو بذارید روی درس که سال دیگه این موقع هدفتون توی مشت‌تون باشه و مایه افتخار ما انجمنیا باشید :Yahoo (1):

----------


## Mr.amp98

> یااااااااااااااااااااااا علییی


علی نگهدارت :Yahoo (1): 
موفق باشی

----------


## Mr.amp98

> سلام ، من نظام جدیدم و ۹۹ اولین سالیه که میخوام کنکور بدم ، پایم بد نیست و ترازم ۶۷۰۰ بوده ، به نظرتون تابستون روی چه مباحثی از پایه  وقت بذارم  و چه مباحثی از دوازدهمو پیش خوانی کنم؟ اگه میشه دقیق بگین چون خیلی سردرگمم ، و برای هر درس اختصاصی چند منبع کار کنم ؟ 
> توی برنامه ریزی خیلی مشکل دارم نمیدونم چطور باید روش برنامه ریزیمو پیدا کنم اگه میشه ی توضیحی راجب برنامه ریزی توی تابستون بگین 
>  ، راستش ی استرس خاصی دارم ، میترسم به چیزی که میخوام نرسم ، نمدونم این استرسو چکار کنم


سلام
خسته نباشید
خب سعی کنید توی این تابستون، درسای پایه رو کار کنید مخصوصا اختصاصیا
روی مباحثی که ضعف دارید حتما وقت بذارید که دیگه بعد از مهر مشکلی توی اون قسمت نداشته باشید
واسه عمومیا هم بیشتر روی مباحثی که مهارتی هستن و حفظی نیستن مثل متن زبان یا ارایه و قرابت ادبیات کار کنید 
اگه توی این مدت پایه رو خوب ببندید، از مهر ماه به بعد کارتون خیلی راحت میشه و به راحتی میتونید درسا رو جمع کنید و همین سال اول تیر خلاص رو بزنید و رتبه بیارید

حالا بازم اگه سوالی داشتید خوشحال میشم کمکتون کنم

----------


## Mr.amp98

> سلام ، منم میخوام امسال شانس خودمو امتحان کنم برای درس خوندن و رسیدن به ارزوم ، با بینهایت فشار و نه هایی که اطرافم هست با طعنه هایی میشنوم و قراره بشنوم ، با کاری که مجبورم انجام بدم ولی میخوام یه بارم شروع کنم بهتر بگم کاری که چندساله نتونستم تموم کنم رو تموم کنم امسال ، نمیدونم چه بلایی قرار سرم بیاد ولی شروع میکنم بازم ، فعلا یه برنامه ۱۰ ساعته ریختم که به نظرم برای شروع بد نیست


سلام
خب ببین واسه خیلی از ماها، کسانی اطرافمون هستن که بجای روحیه دادن و کمک کردن، میان میگن تو نمیتونی و بدتر باعث میشن ادم استرس بگیره و برای ادامه راهش، دچار تزلزل بشه

اما یادت نره که کسایی میتونن موفق شن که توانایی مقابله و شکست در مقابل این مشکلات رو داشته باشن و اونقدر هدفشون براشون بزرگ باشه که فقط و فقط برای رسیدن بهش تلاش کنن و برای رسیدن به شیرینی موفقیت، به آب و اتیش بزنن و خودشونو به بقیه ثابت کنن
کاری نکن که تا ابد شرمنده‌ی خودت بشی که واسه چیزی که میتونستی بهش برسی و آرزوت بود حسرت بخوری

----------


## Juliette

> سلام شما راهکارتون واسه اهمیت ندادن به حواشی کنکور چی بود؟


با کسب اجازه از استارتر و پوزش ازشما
راه دور بودن از حواشی
خاموش کردن گوشی و اینترنت ایضا تلوزیون وحتی رادیو
کسب اخبار کنکور از پیک سنجش و پدر ومادز
بعبارتی خالص کردن خودتون برای کنکور
+
خواندن نماز وتلاوت ایاتی از قران جهت کسب ارامش و توکل بر خداوند متعال و ساماندهی امواج مغز درمسیر صحیح
همین کارها رو بکنید به امید خدا قطعا سال اینده در ردیف پذیرفته شدگان خواهید بود
با سپاس

----------


## Juliette

> من چیکارکنم ازدست این عوضی ها
> بخدا اگه حق انتخاب کنکور99روندن من بیچاره میشم
> خوشبحالت دکی...دست راستت روسر ما


با سلام
اگر موجب ارامش خیال میشود
تاالان تراز قدیم ها بالاتر بوده
در وهله دوم
شکر خدا بگویید و با نگرش مثبت به اعمال سازمان سنجش نگاه کنید
درخصوص انتخابی بودن رایزنی صورت گرفته و پس از اعلام نتایج اعلام خواهد شد ولی اگر خواهان شرکت در ازمون جدید هستید باید صابون تاثیر قطعی معدل رو به تنتون بمالید.پس تا دیر نشده برای ترمیم معدل در شهریور ماه ثبت نام کنید تا مجددا پس از اعلام بررسی ها در صف معترضان نباشید.
دیشب هم عرض کردم جدید با تاثیرقطعی معدل و قدیم با تاثیر مثبت
با سپاس

----------


## bbehzad

> با سلام
> اگر موجب ارامش خیال میشود
> تاالان تراز قدیم ها بالاتر بوده
> در وهله دوم
> شکر خدا بگویید و با نگرش مثبت به اعمال سازمان سنجش نگاه کنید
> درخصوص انتخابی بودن رایزنی صورت گرفته و پس از اعلام نتایج اعلام خواهد شد ولی اگر خواهان شرکت در ازمون جدید هستید باید صابون تاثیر قطعی معدل رو به تنتون بمالید.پس تا دیر نشده برای ترمیم معدل در شهریور ماه ثبت نام کنید تا مجددا پس از اعلام بررسی ها در صف معترضان نباشید.
> دیشب هم عرض کردم جدید با تاثیرقطعی معدل و قدیم با تاثیر مثبت
> با سپاس


سلام.ژولی خبرت موثقه؟نظام قدیما ترازشون بهترشده؟سال دیگه قطعا قطعی میشه؟اینطوری نمیتونن تراز بدن که.دوتا خبرت ظاهرا الکی بود.

----------


## Juliette

> سلام.ژولی خبرت موثقه؟نظام قدیما ترازشون بهترشده؟سال دیگه قطعا قطعی میشه؟اینطوری نمیتونن تراز بدن که.دوتا خبرت ظاهرا الکی بود.


تو چقدر کنجکاوی پسر!
بله موثق هست.
هر گروهی جدا جدا تراز میشه ازاین بابت برای تراز گیری مشکلی وجود نداره.
تا اخر شهریور دنیا صدتا چرخ میخوره علی الخصوص که هنوز در کمیته بررسی نشده ولی همین طرح قراره ارائه شه

----------


## sina_hp

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Juliette


تو چقدر کنجکاوی پسر!
بله کلی هزینه هات چاکلت کردم میخوای موثق هم نباشه؟!
هر گروهی جدا جدا تراز میشه ازاین بابت برای تراز گیری مشکلی وجود نداره.
تا اخر شهریور دنیا صدتا چرخ میخوره علی الخصوص که هنوز در کمیته بررسی نشده ولی همین طرح قراره ارائه شه


تاثیر قطعی هم شه نظام قدیم فقط یه سال دیگه هست نظام قدیم عاقل نمیره ترمیم چون همش به فرصت دیگه داره*

----------


## Raha.mh

ببخشید من الان برای ۹۹ میخوام بخونم فیزیک گاج نقره ای با مبتکران دارم ب نظرتون کدوم تا اخر سال کار کنم پایمم ضعیف ولی احساس میکنم تستای گاج قوی تر باشه حالا شما نظرتون چیه درباره کتابا ؟؟؟

----------


## Juliette

> *
> تاثیر قطعی هم شه نظام قدیم فقط یه سال دیگه هست نظام قدیم عاقل نمیره ترمیم چون همش به فرصت دیگه داره*


نقلتون رو با توجه به ویرایشی ک انجام دادم ویرایش کنید
دوم
کسی که شک داره که بضررش تمام میشه باید ترمیم معدل کنه علی الخصوص که خواهان شرکت در ازمون جدید هم باشه
راستی با تاثیر قطعی سوالات در حد نودوسه چهار طراحی میشه که بشه تفکیک کرد پس فکر اسون بودن نظام جدید رو کلا از سرتون بیرون کنید
با تشکر

----------


## Juliette

بچه ها لطفا دیگ تو این تاپیک نقل نگیریدکه از موضوع اصلی منحرف نشه نقل هم بگیرید متاسفانه پاسخگو نیستم.
گوش جان میسپاریم به صحبتهای دکتر پیرنیا

----------


## sina_hp

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Juliette


با سلام
اگر موجب ارامش خیال میشود
تاالان تراز قدیم ها بالاتر بوده
در وهله دوم
شکر خدا بگویید و با نگرش مثبت به اعمال سازمان سنجش نگاه کنید
درخصوص انتخابی بودن رایزنی صورت گرفته و پس از اعلام نتایج اعلام خواهد شد ولی اگر خواهان شرکت در ازمون جدید هستید باید صابون تاثیر قطعی معدل رو به تنتون بمالید.پس تا دیر نشده برای ترمیم معدل در شهریور ماه ثبت نام کنید تا مجددا پس از اعلام بررسی ها در صف معترضان نباشید.
دیشب هم عرض کردم جدید با تاثیرقطعی معدل و قدیم با تاثیر مثبت
با سپاس


میشه بگی منظورت از قدیم با تاثیر مثبت و جدید با تاثیر قطعی چی هست ؟؟ متوجه این قسمت نشدم ژولیت*

----------


## Juliette

> *
> 
> میشه بگی منظورت از قدیم با تاثیر مثبت و جدید با تاثیر قطعی چی هست ؟؟ متوجه این قسمت نشدم ژولیت*


اول کاری ک بهت گفتم رو انجام بده 
تا بعدش ببینم چ میش

----------


## sina_hp

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Juliette


اول کاری ک بهت گفتم رو انجام بده 
تا بعدش ببینم چ میش


جواب سوالم ندادی*

----------


## _POORYA_

> سلام.ژولی خبرت موثقه؟نظام قدیما ترازشون بهترشده؟سال دیگه قطعا قطعی میشه؟اینطوری نمیتونن تراز بدن که.دوتا خبرت ظاهرا الکی بود.


سلام ، متاسفانه ایشان هیچ منبعی برای این حرفاشون ندارند و صرفا از روی شکم نظر میدهند !مثل نظرات  قبلشون
منبع بنده هم درباره سخنان ایشان این دو عکس است!!!

بدون شرح!

----------


## Juliette

> *
> 
> جواب سوالم ندادی*


پسر خوب
توجه کردی گفتم نقل اولت رو ویرایش کن؟
صحبتهای منو پاک کن بجاش گل بذار

----------


## Juliette

> سلام ، متاسفانه ایشان هیچ منبعی برای این حرفاشون ندارند و صرفا از روی شکم نظر میدهند !مثل نظرات  قبلشون
> منبع بنده هم درباره سخنان ایشان این دو عکس است!!!
> 
> بدون شرح!


با سلام
اولا ک به تاریخ پستها دقت کنید
دوما جز این بود؟!زیست و شیمی در حدقلمچی بود
برای کسی که قرار نیست بفهمه جواب خیر هست.
ولی اگر متوجه کاری که قرار هست بکنید باشید خواهید فهمید که بنده مجرم نیستم که بازپرسی بشید
صرفا لطفی هست ک انجام میشه.

----------


## saj8jad

> با سلام
> اگر موجب ارامش خیال میشود
> تاالان تراز قدیم ها بالاتر بوده
> در وهله دوم
> شکر خدا بگویید و با نگرش مثبت به اعمال سازمان سنجش نگاه کنید
> درخصوص انتخابی بودن رایزنی صورت گرفته و پس از اعلام نتایج اعلام خواهد شد ولی اگر خواهان شرکت در ازمون جدید هستید باید صابون تاثیر قطعی معدل رو به تنتون بمالید.پس تا دیر نشده برای ترمیم معدل در شهریور ماه ثبت نام کنید تا مجددا پس از اعلام بررسی ها در صف معترضان نباشید.
> دیشب هم عرض کردم جدید با تاثیرقطعی معدل و قدیم با تاثیر مثبت
> با سپاس


درود
شما این حرفا رو با استناد به چه کسی یا چه منبعی اینطور مثل آب خوردن به زبان میارید دوست گرامی؟!

----------


## sina_hp

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط saj8jad


درود
شما این حرفا رو با استناد به چه کسی یا چه منبعی اینطور مثل آب خوردن به زبان میارید دوست گرامی؟!



با استناد به شکم مبارکشان 
پ.ن: واقعیت محض*

----------


## saj8jad

> *
> 
> با استناد به شکم مبارکشان 
> پ.ن: واقعیت محض*


کسی از شما نظر خواست؟!

----------


## _POORYA_

> با سلام
> اولا ک به تاریخ پستها دقت کنید
> دوما جز این بود؟!زیست و شیمی در حدقلمچی بود
> برای کسی که قرار نیست بفهمه جواب خیر هست.
> ولی اگر متوجه کاری که قرار هست بکنید باشید خواهید فهمید که بنده مجرم نیستم که بازپرسی بشید
> صرفا لطفی هست ک انجام میشه.


من واقعا از استارتر معذرت میخوام 
اولا که چه ربطی به تاریخ داره!
من خودم کنکوری بودم و اصلا هم اینطوری نبود ، کجا زیست و شیمی شبیه قلمچی بود ؟؟؟؟؟؟باز میگفتید ریاضی و فیزیک یک چیزی ، شبیه بودن به کنکور ۹۳هم که هیچی
بعدش هم شما لطفا از صحت حرفتون مطمئن باشید بعد لطف کنید!

----------


## bbehzad

> درود
> شما این حرفا رو با استناد به چه کسی یا چه منبعی اینطور مثل آب خوردن به زبان میارید دوست گرامی؟!


منبعی نیست.تراز مشترکه.نظام قدیمم ****** رفت.یاباید انتخابی شه یا حالت ایده ال تر تراز جداست درهرصورت بازهم من میگم مسلط شدن به نظام جدید 2سال تا سه سال زمان لازمه.اینو مطمینم

----------


## saj8jad

> منبعی نیست.تراز مشترکه.نظام قدیمم ****** رفت.یاباید انتخابی شه یا حالت ایده ال تر تراز جداست درهرصورت بازهم من میگم مسلط شدن به نظام جدید 2سال تا سه سال زمان لازمه.اینو مطمینم


نه ایشون میگه ؛
*ــ تا الان تراز قدیم ها بالاتر بوده
ــ با نگرش همچی مثبت هم به اعمال شدیدا متشعشعانه سازمان سنجش نگاه کنید
ــ در مورد انتخابی بودن رایزنی شده و بعد نتایج اعلام میکنن
ــ برای نظام قدیم تاثیر مثبت و برای نظام جدید تاثیر قطعی است*
واقعا جای تعجب داره که منبع این سخنان کجاست؟ خود آبراهام هم نمیدونه شورا چی تصمیم میگیره ولی ایشون میدونه!  :Yahoo (76): 

*پ.ن :* به نظر من یکسال کسی که با برنامه خوب بخونه قطعا موفق میشه نیازی به دو سه سال وقت گذاشتن نیست

----------


## sina_hp

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط _POORYA_


من واقعا از استارتر معذرت میخوام 
اولا که چه ربطی به تاریخ داره!
من خودم کنکوری بودم و اصلا هم اینطوری نبود ، کجا زیست و شیمی شبیه قلمچی بود ؟؟؟؟؟؟باز میگفتید ریاضی و فیزیک یک چیزی ، شبیه بودن به کنکور ۹۳هم که هیچی
بعدش هم شما لطفا از صحت حرفتون مطمئن باشید بعد لطف کنید!


شما درست می گی کلا چند نفر آدم فضایی توی انجمن داریم که معلوم نیست هدف و منبعشون چی؟ نمونش  @Juliette   @saj8jad  @bbehzad*

----------


## Juliette

> من واقعا از استارتر معذرت میخوام 
> اولا که چه ربطی به تاریخ داره!
> من خودم کنکوری بودم و اصلا هم اینطوری نبود ، کجا زیست و شیمی شبیه قلمچی بود ؟؟؟؟؟؟باز میگفتید ریاضی و فیزیک یک چیزی ، شبیه بودن به کنکور ۹۳هم که هیچی
> بعدش هم شما لطفا از صحت حرفتون مطمئن باشید بعد لطف کنید!


دوست عزیز 
شما بعنوان دانشاموزی ک پنجاه سال پشت کنکور بوده هیچ
اگر کارشناس سراغ دارید بپرسید که سطح سوالات چگونه بوده .
متاسفانه تعیین سطح سوال مادامی که گزینشگر نهایی مشخص نباشد امکانپذیر نیست ازاین جهت گفتم به تاریخ دقت کنید(از همین قسمت بفهمید چقدر راه رو اشتباه رفتید)
بهرحال طزف صحبت من کسی نیست که دنبال زاری باشد اینکه چه صحبتی ردوبدل میشود فارغ از تشخیص صحت و سقم(ک اصلا کار شما نیست)جهت راهنمایی و برنامه ریزی هست.

----------


## sina_hp

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط saj8jad


نه ایشون میگه ؛
ــ تا الان تراز قدیم ها بالاتر بوده
ــ با نگرش همچی مثبت هم به اعمال شدیدا متشعشعانه سازمان سنجش نگاه کنید
ــ در مورد انتخابی بودن رایزنی شده و بعد نتایج اعلام میکنن
ــ برای نظام قدیم تاثیر مثبت و برای نظام جدید تاثیر قطعی است
واقعا جای تعجب داره که منبع این سخنان کجاست؟ خود آبراهام هم نمیدونه شورا چی تصمیم میگیره ولی ایشون میدونه! 

پ.ن : به نظر من یکسال کسی که با برنامه خوب بخونه قطعا موفق میشه نیازی به دو سه سال وقت گذاشتن نیست


اگه نیازی نیست به پشت کنکور موندن بعداً چرا شما ده ساله پشت کنکور هستی؟*

----------


## Juliette

> درود
> شما این حرفا رو با استناد به چه کسی یا چه منبعی اینطور مثل آب خوردن به زبان میارید دوست گرامی؟!


ذوست عزیز انتظار دارید اسم بگم؟!
این حرفهایی هست که مطرح شده اصلا مهم نیست پذیرید یا نه اینها رو ازاین جهت میگم اگر کسی برنامه ایی داره ببنده اگر نه ک هیچی.با روش خودتون پیش برید.

----------


## saj8jad

> *
> 
> اگه نیازی نیست به پشت کنکور موندن بعداً چرا شما ده ساله پشت کنکور هستی؟*


ده سال!  :Yahoo (77):  یاد بگیر در مورد چیزی که بهت هیچ ربط و ارتباطی نداره ، سؤال نکنی

----------


## sina_hp

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط saj8jad


ده سال!  یاد بگیر در مورد چیزی که بهت هیچ ربط و ارتباطی نداره ، سؤال نکنی



باشه شش سال باش درضمن مراقب تاثیر قطعی هم باش چون برای نظام قدیم ها مثبت هست ولی برای نظام جدید ها قطعی استاد*

----------


## _POORYA_

> دوست عزیز 
> شما بعنوان دانشاموزی ک پنجاه سال پشت کنکور بوده هیچ
> اگر کارشناس سراغ دارید بپرسید که سطح سوالات چگونه بوده .
> متاسفانه تعیین سطح سوال مادامی که گزینشگر نهایی مشخص نباشد امکانپذیر نیست ازاین جهت گفتم به تاریخ دقت کنید(از همین قسمت بفهمید چقدر راه رو اشتباه رفتید)
> بهرحال طزف صحبت من کسی نیست که دنبال زاری باشد اینکه چه صحبتی ردوبدل میشود فارغ از تشخیص صحت و سقم(ک اصلا کار شما نیست)جهت راهنمایی و برنامه ریزی هست.


اولا محض اطلاعتون بنده امسال کنکور اولم بود!
درثانی وضعیت درسی خودم و دوستانم به اندازه ای خوب هست که بفهمیم سطح کنکور نسبت به سال های قبل و قلمچی چطور بوده!
در آخرم که بازم حرف خودتونو زدید ! خب اگر مطمئن نیستید نظر ندهید!!!! بپذیرید که فقط از رو شواهد نظر میدید و منبعی ندارید

----------


## meysam98

> *
> 
> باشه شش سال باش درضمن مراقب تاثیر قطعی هم باش چون برای نظام قدیم ها مثبت هست ولی برای نظام جدید ها قطعی استاد*


اُستاد باز افاضات رو شروع کردی؟
برای نظام جدید قطعی
برای نظام قدیم مثبت  :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20):

----------


## sina_hp

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط _POORYA_


اولا محض اطلاعتون بنده امسال کنکور اولم بود!
درثانی وضعیت درسی خودم و دوستانم به اندازه ای خوب هست که بفهمیم سطح کنکور نسبت به سال های قبل و قلمچی چطور بوده!
در آخرم که بازم حرف خودتونو زدید ! خب اگر مطمئن نیستید نظر ندهید!!!! بپذیرید که فقط از رو شواهد نظر میدید و منبعی ندارید


ایشون فقط یه قسمت حرف هاش درست بود اونم این که ۹۹ تاثیر معدل برای نظام جدید ها قطعی و برای نظام قدیم ها مثبت هست*

----------


## saj8jad

> ذوست عزیز انتظار دارید اسم بگم؟!
> این حرفهایی هست که مطرح شده اصلا مهم نیست پذیرید یا نه اینها رو ازاین جهت میگم اگر کسی برنامه ایی داره ببنده اگر نه ک هیچی.با روش خودتون پیش برید.


صد در صد عزیز 
من به شما بگم همین الان با اجازه یه هواپیما تو تانزانیا سقوط کرده و یه کشتی هم نزدیک سواحل قبرس غرق شده
طبیعیه که شما برمیگردی به من میگی منبع یا استناد این حرف چیه؟ منم برمیگردم میگم خبرگزاری مثلا سی ان ان یا فاکس نیوز
میشه رو هوا بدون منبع و مدرک حرف بزنیم؟! قابل پذیرشه به نظر شما؟!
خب بفرمایید این حرفا کجا مطرح شده و توسط چه کسی مطرح شده؟

----------


## Juliette

> نه ایشون میگه ؛
> *ــ تا الان تراز قدیم ها بالاتر بوده
> ــ با نگرش همچی مثبت هم به اعمال شدیدا متشعشعانه سازمان سنجش نگاه کنید
> ــ در مورد انتخابی بودن رایزنی شده و بعد نتایج اعلام میکنن
> ــ برای نظام قدیم تاثیر مثبت و برای نظام جدید تاثیر قطعی است*
> واقعا جای تعجب داره که منبع این سخنان کجاست؟ خود آبراهام هم نمیدونه شورا چی تصمیم میگیره ولی ایشون میدونه! 
> 
> *پ.ن :* به نظر من یکسال کسی که با برنامه خوب بخونه قطعا موفق میشه نیازی به دو سه سال وقت گذاشتن نیست


دوست عزیز شاید کل کار سازمان سنجش در خصوص کنکور سراسری به ده درصد هم نرسه!
دکتر خدایی قبل ازاینکه رییس باشه معاون وزیر و استاد دانشگاه تهران هست.صرفا نامه هایی از طرف معاونت ازمون سازی و فنی اماری رو به مجلس میبره و تصمیم گیرنده اصلی  کمیته اموزش سازمان هست(حتی نه مجلس)
پس انتظار موارد صد درصدی ایضا اطلاع ایشون از اتفاقات مطرحه نباشید.فعلا تا نتایج اولیه اعلام شه چیزی قطعی نیست.
ولی احتمال قطعی شدن معدل برای جدیدها هست برای قدیم ها هم سنجش مخالفه و اختیار دست زاهدی و مجلسه

----------


## Juliette

> اولا محض اطلاعتون بنده امسال کنکور اولم بود!
> درثانی وضعیت درسی خودم و دوستانم به اندازه ای خوب هست که بفهمیم سطح کنکور نسبت به سال های قبل و قلمچی چطور بوده!
> در آخرم که بازم حرف خودتونو زدید ! خب اگر مطمئن نیستید نظر ندهید!!!! بپذیرید که فقط از رو شواهد نظر میدید و منبعی ندارید


با عرض پوزش از استارتر محترم
اینکه شما چ کردبد و چ هستید اصلا برای شخص من و پرسنل وزارت و سازمان مهم نیست پس منم منم نفرمایید 
عرض کردم وضع درسی شما هر طوری که باشد ماخودمون به اندازه کافی کارشناس داریم و نیازی به کارشناسان بی شناسنامه و دانش اموز نداریم.به اندازه کافی بررسی شده منبعد هم بررسی میشه 
قبل از ازمون دوم سنجش هم گفتم مثل همین ازمون طراحی میشه(پس فاز فیلم پلیسی نگیرید من چهاربار پیش بینی کردم!)
اگر دنبال برنامه ریزی هستید بسم الله وگرنه سرتون تو کاره خودتون باشه.صحبت من چیزی نیست ک با چهارتا پست نقض بشه.
باارزوی موفقیت
سپاس

----------


## saj8jad

> دوست عزیز شاید کل کار سازمان سنجش در خصوص کنکور سراسری به ده درصد هم نرسه!
> دکتر خدایی قبل ازاینکه رییس باشه معاون وزیر و استاد دانشگاه تهران هست.صرفا نامه هایی از طرف معاونت ازمون سازی و فنی اماری رو به مجلس میبره و تصمیم گیرنده اصلی  کمیته اموزش سازمان هست(حتی نه مجلس)
> پس انتظار موارد صد درصدی ایضا اطلاع ایشون از اتفاقات مطرحه نباشید.فعلا تا نتایج اولیه اعلام شه چیزی قطعی نیست.
> ولی احتمال قطعی شدن معدل برای جدیدها هست برای قدیم ها هم سنجش مخالفه و اختیار دست زاهدی و مجلسه


گرامی شما هنوز اطلاع نداری برای این دست موارد (تاثیر مثبت، حق انتخاب و ...) اختیار دست *شورای سنجش و پذیرش دانشجو* هستش که تصمیم گیری میکنه نه امثال زاهدی و مجلس!

----------


## _POORYA_

> با عرض پوزش از استارتر محترم
> اینکه شما چ کردبد و چ هستید اصلا برای شخص من و پرسنل وزارت و سازمان مهم نیست پس منم منم نفرمایید 
> عرض کردم وضع درسی شما هر طوری که باشد ماخودمون به اندازه کافی کارشناس داریم و نیازی به کارشناسان بی شناسنامه و دانش اموز نداریم.به اندازه کافی بررسی شده منبعد هم بررسی میشه 
> قبل از ازمون دوم سنجش هم گفتم مثل همین ازمون طراحی میشه(پس فاز فیلم پلیسی نگیرید من چهاربار پیش بینی کردم!)
> اگر دنبال برنامه ریزی هستید بسم الله وگرنه سرتون تو کاره خودتون باشه.صحبت من چیزی نیست ک با چهارتا پست نقض بشه.
> باارزوی موفقیت
> سپاس


خداروشکر که حداقل حرفم درست بوده که شما همش بیراهه میرید :Yahoo (20): 
اولا که شما گفتید کنکور پنجاهمی هستیو .. منم جوابتونو دادم بعدم همون کارشناسا و معلمایی که میفرمایید فرمودن که کنکور چگونه بوده و نه زیست و شیمی اش شبیه قلمچی بوده و نه شبیه کنکور ۹۳ :Yahoo (20): 
ولی چه فایده من هرچقدرم بگم شما که قبول نمیکنید
بازم همون حرفای قبلی!من میگم شما ی حرفی میزنید لااقل معتبر باشه ، نه اینکه ی چیزی از خودتون بگید بعدم بگید که من برای کمک به شما و برنامه ریزی حرف میزنم!!! بعد هم شما کسی نیستید که برای من تعیین تکلیف کنید
سپاس!

----------


## sina_u

*یکی از مدیرا از یه پستی به بعد پست ها رو انتقال بده به تاپیک مشابه بحث.
تو تاپیک اشتباه بحث داره صورت میگیره.*

----------


## Juliette

> صد در صد عزیز 
> من به شما بگم همین الان با اجازه یه هواپیما تو تانزانیا سقوط کرده و یه کشتی هم نزدیک سواحل قبرس غرق شده
> طبیعیه که شما برمیگردی به من میگی منبع یا استناد این حرف چیه؟ منم برمیگردم میگم خبرگزاری مثلا سی ان ان یا فاکس نیوز
> میشه رو هوا بدون منبع و مدرک حرف بزنیم؟! قابل پذیرشه به نظر شما؟!
> خب بفرمایید این حرفا کجا مطرح شده و توسط چه کسی مطرح شده؟


دوست عزیز اگر قرار بود اسم بدم اولا خودم رُ معرفی میکردم که دوستاتون چرندو پرند تحویلم ندن
نه اینکه اسمی بدهم که فردا مجددا شالُ کلاه کنید تشریف بیارید در سازمان شروع کنید بنر دست گرفتن که سگ فحش نیست و چرا اسمان ابیست چرا در قفس هیچکسی کرکس نیست!
در این امر شما فکر کنید که اخبار از ادم فضایی های ساکن ابر ماژلانی رسیده و اصلا موثق نیست
+
با سپاس از راهنمایی متاسفانه بنده الان تازه متوجه شورای سنجش و پذیرش شدم.کی این شورا تشکیل شده دوست عزیز؟




> خداروشکر که حداقل حرفم درست بوده که شما همش بیراهه میرید
> اولا که شما گفتید کنکور پنجاهمی هستیو .. منم جوابتونو دادم بعدم همون  کارشناسا و معلمایی که میفرمایید فرمودن که کنکور چگونه بوده و نه زیست و  شیمی اش شبیه قلمچی بوده و نه شبیه کنکور ۹۳
> ولی چه فایده من هرچقدرم بگم شما که قبول نمیکنید
> بازم همون حرفای قبلی!من میگم شما ی حرفی میزنید لااقل معتبر باشه ، نه  اینکه ی چیزی از خودتون بگید بعدم بگید که من برای کمک به شما و برنامه  ریزی حرف میزنم!!! بعد هم شما کسی نیستید که برای من تعیین تکلیف کنید
> سپاس!


دوست عزیز ما برای منم منم کنهاش تعیین تکلیف میکنیم شما که نیم منهم نیستید
برای کسی که واقعا خواب هست و خودش رو ب خواب نزده
در دورانی که پست گذاشته شده تعدادی از پشتیبانها گفته بودند کنکورو سنجش از قلمچی ساده تر هست(درحالی که اینگونه نیست واگر جز این بود سنجش امکان پذیر نبود)
در خصوص پست دوم با توجه به مشخص شدن گزینشگر و سوابق ایشون پیش بینی شده عرض هم کردم هیچ چیزه قطعی ایی وجود نداره
تنها موجود قطعی خداست که همینهم دوستانتون دارن ردش میکنن  اینها ک چیزی نیست
انتظار نداشتید که گزینشگر تشریف بیارن پیش من بگن شما چی گفتی تا همونها رو بذاریم؟!
برخلاف صحبت شما بنده و خیلی دیگر از کارشناسها معتقدن در حد 93 بوده.(شاید شما دانشمند باشی  در خصوص شما و رشته شما صحبت نکردیم از جامعه اماری
بالغ بر یک میلیون نفر صحبت شد.)
خب کارشناس و کاراگاه عزیز نقل بعدیت بجای خندیدن و حرف بی ربط زدن  تراز و درصدهای قلمچی هفتم تیرماهت رو بذار اسمت هم در خصوصی بگو که سرانجام منم منم کردنت با انتشار کارنامه بر همه مشخص بشه که حرف من بی اساس هست و خنده داره  یا شما :Yahoo (81):

----------


## liaa

یعنی یه ناظم ، یا یه مدیر تو این خراب شده نیست که ۳ صفحه اسپم رو پاک کنه ؟
فقط وقتی لینک خارجی میزاریم تو پست ، جامه دران می دوید تا پاک کنید ؟

----------


## _POORYA_

> دوست عزیز اگر قرار بود اسم بدم اولا خودم رُ معرفی میکردم که دوستاتون چرندو پرند تحویلم ندن
> نه اینکه اسمی بدهم که فردا مجددا شالُ کلاه کنید تشریف بیارید در سازمان شروع کنید بنر دست گرفتن که سگ فحش نیست و چرا اسمان ابیست چرا در قفس هیچکسی کرکس نیست!
> در این امر شما فکر کنید که اخبار از ادم فضایی های ساکن ابر ماژلانی رسیده و اصلا موثق نیست
> +
> با سپاس از راهنمایی متاسفانه بنده الان تازه متوجه شورای سنجش و پذیرش شدم.کی این شورا تشکیل شده دوست عزیز؟
> 
> 
> 
> دوست عزیز ما برای منم منم کنهاش تعیین تکلیف میکنیم شما که نیم منهم نیستید
> ...


ببینید من میگم شما از خودتون حرف درنیارید که بعدش بیاید بگید پیش بینی کردم و گزینشگرا انتخاب نشدن و فقط خداس که قطعیه و ... به قول معروف آسمون به ریسمون نبافین ! درثانی عکس  اول برای نیمه خرداده که اونجا گزینشگرا مشخص بودن جهت اطلاع! :Yahoo (20): 
در مورد شباهت کنکور ۹۳ به کنکور ۹۸ هم واقعا هیچ چیزی نمیگم اعضای انجمن انشالله قضاوت میکنن ، من نمیدونم ما تو ایران نیستیم یا شما تو ایران نیستی ، با کدوم کارشناسا مشورت کردین؟ :Yahoo (20): 
در آخرم شما میخوای باور بکن یا نکن الان کارنامه هم بفرستم میگین از کجا معلوم شمایین :Yahoo (20): انشالله تا حدود سه هفته دیگه نتایج میاد معلوم میشه کی درست میگفته!
لطفا دیگه نقل قول نکنید ، سپاس!

----------


## saj8jad

> دوست عزیز اگر قرار بود اسم بدم اولا خودم رُ معرفی میکردم که دوستاتون چرندو پرند تحویلم ندن
> نه اینکه اسمی بدهم که فردا مجددا شالُ کلاه کنید تشریف بیارید در سازمان شروع کنید بنر دست گرفتن که سگ فحش نیست و چرا اسمان ابیست چرا در قفس هیچکسی کرکس نیست!
> در این امر شما فکر کنید که اخبار از ادم فضایی های ساکن ابر ماژلانی رسیده و اصلا موثق نیست
> +
> با سپاس از راهنمایی متاسفانه بنده الان تازه متوجه شورای سنجش و پذیرش شدم.کی این شورا تشکیل شده دوست عزیز؟


این منطقی نیست به هر حال دوست عزیز
نه فکر نمیکنم منبع این گفتار آدم فضایی ها هستند ولی جای بسیار تعجبه که چرا یک کارشناس سازمان سنجش باید تو این فروم غیر مستند مشغول پاسخ دادن به سوالات بچه ها باشه!
شورای سنجش و پذیرش هنوز تشکیل نشده، احتمالا در مرداد یا شهریورماه برگزار خواهد شد و درباره همه موارد مربوط به کنکور 99 تصمیم گیری خواهند کرد

شما گفتید برای کنکور 99 حق انتخاب میدهند و برای نظام قدیم تاثیر مثبت و برای نظام جدید تاثیر قطعی است، درست است؟

----------


## Juliette

> ببینید من میگم شما از خودتون حرف درنیارید که بعدش بیاید بگید پیش بینی کردم و گزینشگرا انتخاب نشدن و فقط خداس که قطعیه و ... به قول معروف آسمون به ریسمون نبافین ! درثانی عکس  اول برای نیمه خرداده که اونجا گزینشگرا مشخص بودن جهت اطلاع!
> در مورد شباهت کنکور ۹۳ به کنکور ۹۸ هم واقعا هیچ چیزی نمیگم اعضای انجمن انشالله قضاوت میکنن ، من نمیدونم ما تو ایران نیستیم یا شما تو ایران نیستی ، با کدوم کارشناسا مشورت کردین؟
> در آخرم شما میخوای باور بکن یا نکن الان کارنامه هم بفرستم میگین از کجا معلوم شمایینانشالله تا حدود سه هفته دیگه نتایج میاد معلوم میشه کی درست میگفته!
> لطفا دیگه نقل قول نکنید ، سپاس!


دوست گرامی اونی که به زمینو زمان گیرداده من نیستم شمایید
پس با خیال راحت کارنامتو بذار تشخیص صحت وسقمش با من
+
ببین گرامی داوطلب به مدل موی ما هم گیرمیده اینکه خیلی خوبه
در خصوص نقل و غیر نقل اونی ک تشخیص میده منم نه شما 
فعلا ک تشریف بردید در بلک لیست ولی اگر انتظار داشتید سوال در اختیار شما قرار بدم 
در اشتباه بودید
با سپاس

----------


## Juliette

> این منطقی نیست به هر حال دوست عزیز
> نه فکر نمیکنم منبع این گفتار آدم فضایی ها هستند ولی جای بسیار تعجبه که چرا یک کارشناس سازمان سنجش باید تو این فروم غیر مستند مشغول پاسخ دادن به سوالات بچه ها باشه!
> شورای سنجش و پذیرش هنوز تشکیل نشده، احتمالا در مرداد یا شهریورماه برگزار خواهد شد و درباره همه موارد مربوط به کنکور 99 تصمیم گیری خواهند کرد
> 
> شما گفتید برای کنکور 99 حق انتخاب میدهند و برای نظام قدیم تاثیر مثبت و برای نظام جدید تاثیر قطعی است، درست است؟


کارشناس سازمان سنجش؟اینجا؟
خیر دوست عزیز اولا که سوپر وایزر های سازمان اصلا چیزی به نام دانش اموز و حرفهاش رو قبول ندارن دوما 
بیکار نیستند بیان اینجا
سومااگر به چیزی بنام عدم قطعیت معتقدید 
عرض شد تا الان بنا براین بوده اگر هم که نه به کار خودتون مشغول باشید
(انتظاری هم نیست همه انیشتین باشند و معتقد)
حاشیه جدید نتراشید

----------


## saj8jad

> کارشناس سازمان سنجش؟اینجا؟
> خیر دوست عزیز اگر به چیزی بنام عدم قطعیت معتقدید 
> عرض شد تا الان بنا براین بوده اگر هم که نه به کار خودتون مشغول باشید
> (انتظاری هم نیست همه انیشتین باشند و معتقد)
> حاشیه جدید نتراشید


شما با این ادبیات متوجه هستی چی میگی اصلا؟!
بگذریم حالا، موفق باشی جناب کارشناس!

----------


## Juliette

> شما با این ادبیات متوجه هستی چی میگی اصلا؟!
> بگذریم حالا، موفق باشی جناب کارشناس!


نکه انتظار دارید بگم خودمم جای شما بفهمم؟
سال اینده که هیچ سال بعدش هم امیدی به موفقیت امثال شما نیست
در این فاروم مشغول باشید و لذت ببرید
با ارزوی موفقیت و سپاس

----------


## Dayi javad

*نوستالژی 

الان اگ حکومت عوض شه تکلیف دین و زندگی چیه ؟
دین و زندگی بخونیم یا نه ؟ 

این سوالو دو سال پیش یک نفر پرسیده بود

دهن سرویس تا کجا فک کرده بود*

----------


## _POORYA_

> دوست گرامی اونی که به زمینو زمان گیرداده من نیستم شمایید
> پس با خیال راحت کارنامتو بذار تشخیص صحت وسقمش با من
> +
> ببین گرامی داوطلب به مدل موی ما هم گیرمیده اینکه خیلی خوبه
> در خصوص نقل و غیر نقل اونی ک تشخیص میده منم نه شما 
> فعلا ک تشریف بردید در بلک لیست ولی اگر انتظار داشتید سوال در اختیار شما قرار بدم 
> در اشتباه بودید
> با سپاس


شما به جای سفسطه ، حرف مفت نزنین!انیشتین :Yahoo (20): همین فکر نکنم انتظار زیادی باشه البته که ...

----------


## Ordijahannam

تاپیک به فاش رفت!:/
مدیرای مدبر فروم به غیر از بن کردن کار دیگه ای بلد نیستن ظاهرا

----------


## Mr.amp98

> ببخشید من الان برای ۹۹ میخوام بخونم فیزیک گاج نقره ای با مبتکران دارم ب نظرتون کدوم تا اخر سال کار کنم پایمم ضعیف ولی احساس میکنم تستای گاج قوی تر باشه حالا شما نظرتون چیه درباره کتابا ؟؟؟


سلام
اگه میخواید از پایه شروع کنید و سطحتون فعلا ضعیفه، از ابی قلم چی شروع کنید چون تستای کنکور داره و واسه کسایی که ضعیفن، خیلی خوبه و حتی اگه خوب ابی قلم چی رو کار کنید میتونی به بالای ۵۰ برسید

----------


## Mr.amp98

دوستان لطفا ادامه ندید :Yahoo (21): 

شاید همین تایپیک به یکی کمک کرد و از سردرگمی دورش کرد

خواهشا اگه بحثی هست توی پ خ باهم حلش کنید تا بقیه هم بتونن از این تایپیک استفاده کنن
مرسی :Yahoo (21):

----------


## دندانپزشک آینده

سلام آقای دکتر پیرنیا ببخشید  میخواستم بگم من خیلی درگیر حواشی شدم یه جورایی نمیدونم چیکار کنم از این وضعیت در بیام راستش هفته آینده اثاث کشی داریم میخواییم بریم یه خونه دیگه کلا اوضاع خونه خوب نیست از طرفی من توی یه گروه تواشیح عضوم که باید هر هفته 3 یا 2 جلسه 1 ساعته تمرین کنیم موبایلم که بعضی وقتا اذیت میکنه کلا این روزا نمیدونم چرا اصلا حس و حال درس ازم خارج شده این خیلی بده. به خصوص برای من که 99 دومین کنکورم میشه و میخوام همین امسال یه رشته خوب قبول شم. یه مشکل دیگم دارم و اون اینه که وضع مالیمون زیاد خوب نیست و توی این سه سال دبیرستان کل کمک آموزشی هام این کتاباس : 1- زیست یازدهم خیلی سبز 2- فیزیک یازدهم خیلی سبز 3- ریاضی یازدهم خیلی سبز 4-درک متن زبان شهاب اناری 5-عربی یازدهم کانون میخواستم که شما و بقیه بچه ها اگه میشه بهترین منبع رو معرفی کنید چون فقط یک منبع میتونم تهیه کنم و در حد 4 یا نهایت 5 کتاب میتونم بخرم البته آزمونای کانون قلمچی رو از مهر حتما میرم و خانواده قولشو بهم داده یعنی از نظر آزمون مشکلی ندارم اما منبع کمک آموزشی میخوام خواهشا منبع خوب معرفی کنید. در ضمن من کلا خیلی قوی نیستم و میخوام از صفر صفر شروع کنم معدل دیپلمم هم 19.22 شد در کل درسم بد نیست اما اگه بخونم واقعا میتونم  :11:

----------


## V_buqs

به جا   اینکه پرقدرت و   از روی جو شروع کنین بشینین منطقی با یه سرعت و خدرت خاصی بخونین که دل زده نشید  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## Mr.amp98

> سلام آقای دکتر پیرنیا ببخشید  میخواستم بگم من خیلی درگیر حواشی شدم یه جورایی نمیدونم چیکار کنم از این وضعیت در بیام راستش هفته آینده اثاث کشی داریم میخواییم بریم یه خونه دیگه کلا اوضاع خونه خوب نیست از طرفی من توی یه گروه تواشیح عضوم که باید هر هفته 3 یا 2 جلسه 1 ساعته تمرین کنیم موبایلم که بعضی وقتا اذیت میکنه کلا این روزا نمیدونم چرا اصلا حس و حال درس ازم خارج شده این خیلی بده. به خصوص برای من که 99 دومین کنکورم میشه و میخوام همین امسال یه رشته خوب قبول شم. یه مشکل دیگم دارم و اون اینه که وضع مالیمون زیاد خوب نیست و توی این سه سال دبیرستان کل کمک آموزشی هام این کتاباس : 1- زیست یازدهم خیلی سبز 2- فیزیک یازدهم خیلی سبز 3- ریاضی یازدهم خیلی سبز 4-درک متن زبان شهاب اناری 5-عربی یازدهم کانون میخواستم که شما و بقیه بچه ها اگه میشه بهترین منبع رو معرفی کنید چون فقط یک منبع میتونم تهیه کنم و در حد 4 یا نهایت 5 کتاب میتونم بخرم البته آزمونای کانون قلمچی رو از مهر حتما میرم و خانواده قولشو بهم داده یعنی از نظر آزمون مشکلی ندارم اما منبع کمک آموزشی میخوام خواهشا منبع خوب معرفی کنید. در ضمن من کلا خیلی قوی نیستم و میخوام از صفر صفر شروع کنم معدل دیپلمم هم 19.22 شد در کل درسم بد نیست اما اگه بخونم واقعا میتونم


سلام
خسته نباشید
اولا درمورد اثاث کشی خب موقته و تموم نشه توی چند روز
گوشی هم که باید کلا کنارش بذارید و خاموشش کنید
توی این یه سال هم خواهشا همه‌ی کارایی که به درس مربوط نیست و از درس دورتون میکنه رو بیخیال بشید. بعد کنکور زمان واسه این چیزا زیاده

کتابایی که دارید خوبه. عربی خیلی سبز کتاب خوبیه و به نظرم بخریدش

معدلتون هم به نسبت خوبه و اگه بخوانید و خوب پیش برید مطمئن باشید قبول میشید

----------


## Alirezad_031

> سلام ، منم میخوام امسال شانس خودمو امتحان کنم برای درس خوندن و رسیدن به ارزوم ، با بینهایت فشار و نه هایی که اطرافم هست با طعنه هایی میشنوم و قراره بشنوم ، با کاری که مجبورم انجام بدم ولی میخوام یه بارم شروع کنم بهتر بگم کاری که چندساله نتونستم تموم کنم رو تموم کنم امسال ، نمیدونم چه بلایی قرار سرم بیاد ولی شروع میکنم بازم ، فعلا یه برنامه ۱۰ ساعته ریختم که به نظرم برای شروع بد نیست


برای شروع خیلی ایده آل نیست؟

----------


## Phatums

*سلام پیشاپیش ممنونم که جواب میدید.
1.روش خوندن عربیتون چطور بود؟ ازمون میخوام گاج برم از سوم شرو کرده . سال اولو بلدم دومم تا نصفه مسلطم. سال 97 ،53 زدم 

2.از فصل تابع نظام قدیم کتاب خیلی سبز کدوم قسمتش واس پیشه؟ 
3. الان 3 روزه همه چی اوکیه از منابعم تا اتاقم و مرتب بودن و... ولی ی رب میشینم و باز پا میشم میرم با اشپزی وکارا خونه یا بازی خودم سرگرم میکنم ، اخر شبم عذاب وجدان میگیرتم. ممکنه راهکاری بگی؟ نظر خودم این بود بعد پیاده روی هرروز که میرم پارک برم کتابخونه و حداقل یکی دوساعت بخونم . ولی میترسم خاطرات بد گذشته ام تو کتابخونه تکرار شه . و یادم بیاد چقد من رفتم این کتابخونه و اومدم خونه ولی روزی بیشتر 7.8 ساعت نخوندم و همیشه نیمه کاره رهاش کردم. 

4. واس زیست هم خ سبز دارم هم آیکیو و ازمون گاج حواس و هورمون و گوارش و گازها ، با کدوم کار کنم؟*

----------


## bbehzad

> *سلام پیشاپیش ممنونم که جواب میدید.
> 1.روش خوندن عربیتون چطور بود؟ ازمون میخوام گاج برم از سوم شرو کرده . سال اولو بلدم دومم تا نصفه مسلطم. سال 97 ،53 زدم 
> 
> 2.از فصل تابع نظام قدیم کتاب خیلی سبز کدوم قسمتش واس پیشه؟ 
> 3. الان 3 روزه همه چی اوکیه از منابعم تا اتاقم و مرتب بودن و... ولی ی رب میشینم و باز پا میشم میرم با اشپزی وکارا خونه یا بازی خودم سرگرم میکنم ، اخر شبم عذاب وجدان میگیرتم. ممکنه راهکاری بگی؟ نظر خودم این بود بعد پیاده روی هرروز که میرم پارک برم کتابخونه و حداقل یکی دوساعت بخونم . ولی میترسم خاطرات بد گذشته ام تو کتابخونه تکرار شه . و یادم بیاد چقد من رفتم این کتابخونه و اومدم خونه ولی روزی بیشتر 7.8 ساعت نخوندم و همیشه نیمه کاره رهاش کردم. 
> 
> 4. واس زیست هم خ سبز دارم هم آیکیو و ازمون گاج حواس و هورمون و گوارش و گازها ، با کدوم کار کنم؟*


با این اوضاع که همه چی به نفع نظام جدیدا بود اول یه مشاور خوب پیدا کن ازش مشورت بگیر.چون نمیشه که کتابای نظام قدیمو بخونی تمرینای نظام جدیدو جواب بدین.مسخره کردن خودشونو.

----------


## Mr.amp98

> *سلام پیشاپیش ممنونم که جواب میدید.
> 1.روش خوندن عربیتون چطور بود؟ ازمون میخوام گاج برم از سوم شرو کرده . سال اولو بلدم دومم تا نصفه مسلطم. سال 97 ،53 زدم 
> 
> 2.از فصل تابع نظام قدیم کتاب خیلی سبز کدوم قسمتش واس پیشه؟ 
> 3. الان 3 روزه همه چی اوکیه از منابعم تا اتاقم و مرتب بودن و... ولی ی رب میشینم و باز پا میشم میرم با اشپزی وکارا خونه یا بازی خودم سرگرم میکنم ، اخر شبم عذاب وجدان میگیرتم. ممکنه راهکاری بگی؟ نظر خودم این بود بعد پیاده روی هرروز که میرم پارک برم کتابخونه و حداقل یکی دوساعت بخونم . ولی میترسم خاطرات بد گذشته ام تو کتابخونه تکرار شه . و یادم بیاد چقد من رفتم این کتابخونه و اومدم خونه ولی روزی بیشتر 7.8 ساعت نخوندم و همیشه نیمه کاره رهاش کردم. 
> 
> 4. واس زیست هم خ سبز دارم هم آیکیو و ازمون گاج حواس و هورمون و گوارش و گازها ، با کدوم کار کنم؟*


سلام

۱. واسه عربی من نه معلم خوبی داشتم و نه کلاسی رفتم و نه دی وی دی استفاده کردم
هر درسی رو که میخواستم بخونم، اول متن درس رو میخوندم. بعدش قواعد رو از روی خیلی سبز جامع میخوندم. بعد از اون تمرینات کتاب و کارگاه های ترجمه رو میخوندم و اخر سر هم چند تست...هر بار هم که عربی میخوندم حدود ۱۰ تا تست ترجمه میزدم و هفته ای دوسه تا متن کار میکردم...عربی رو یه روز در میان میخوندم و هر بار ۱ و نیم ساعت

۲. والا کتاب خیلی سبز یادم نیست اگه میتونی یه عکس از فهرستش بنداز تا راهنماییت کنم
۳. خب عادت کردی به بیرون رفتن و واسه کنترلش یه مدت باید با خودت تمرین کنی و یا به بقیه خانوادت بگی که مثلا هر وقت اومدی بیرون بهت تذکر بدن
یا مثلا واسه بیرون نرفتنت جایزه بذاری

۴. بستگی به سطحت داره
اگه قوی هستی ای کیو ولی اگه هنوز نیاز به تمرین بیشتر داری، خیلی سبز رو کار کن

----------


## Sina521

سلام تشکر میکنم ازتون برای زدن همچین تایپیک مفیدی.من سال اینده دارم میرم یازدهم و مشکلی که دارم اینه که من تا حالا ده تا تست تو عمرم نزدم و فقط تشریحی کار میکردم چون ما فقط امتحان میدادم و نه ازمون های خاصی.حالا سوالم بیشتر اینه من تو برنامه زمانی تست ها مشکل دارم.مثلا یه درسیو خوندیم کی تست بزنیم کی دوباره دوره ش کنیم چند تا تست بزنیم. تست آموزشی چیه و زمان دار چیه.در کل میخواستم به صورت جامع از پایه بهم توضیح بدید.تشکر

----------


## mlt

برای درسی کلاس رفتید یا فقط کتاب میخوندین؟
میشه صفرتا صد همه درسا رو کتاب فهمید؟

----------


## Mr.amp98

> سلام تشکر میکنم ازتون برای زدن همچین تایپیک مفیدی.من سال اینده دارم میرم یازدهم و مشکلی که دارم اینه که من تا حالا ده تا تست تو عمرم نزدم و فقط تشریحی کار میکردم چون ما فقط امتحان میدادم و نه ازمون های خاصی.حالا سوالم بیشتر اینه من تو برنامه زمانی تست ها مشکل دارم.مثلا یه درسیو خوندیم کی تست بزنیم کی دوباره دوره ش کنیم چند تا تست بزنیم. تست آموزشی چیه و زمان دار چیه.در کل میخواستم به صورت جامع از پایه بهم توضیح بدید.تشکر


سلام
خواهش میکنم :Yahoo (1): 

خب پس اول راهی و اگه از الان درست و حسابی پیش بری همون سال اول میتونی کار رو یکسره کنی و با خیال راحت رشته دلخواهتو قبول شی

واسه شروع برو کتاب تست های دهم رو بخر و توی این تابستون بشین اختصاصیای دهم رو یه بار خوب کار کن و بخون
واسه تست زنی از تعداد تست کمی که در حدی که اذیت نشی شروف کن و با خودت قرار بذار که هر روز تعداد تست رو یه مقدار بالا ببری.اما یادت نره قرار نیست بعد یه هفته برسی به تعداد تست بالا
جوری پیش برو که اصلا اذیت نشی و جوری نشه از درس خسته بشی.
فعلا تست زماندار نمیخواد بزنی یعنی زمان بندی نیاز نداری و سعی کن فعلا همینجوری بدون درنظر گرفتن زمان تست بزنی که راه بیفتی و بعدا بهتر پیش بری
هر وقت هم سوالی داشتی ازم بپرس راهنماییت میکنم

----------


## Mr.amp98

> برای درسی کلاس رفتید یا فقط کتاب میخوندین؟
> میشه صفرتا صد همه درسا رو کتاب فهمید؟


من توی یه شهر کوچیک زندگی میکنم که تقریبا دبیر خوبی نداره
واسه یکی دو درس کلاس رفتم که متاسفانه اون انتظاری از درسا داشتم براورده نشد
اما خب واسع زیست شناسی دی وی دی استفاده کردم که هم وقتمو کمتر گرفت و هم نتیجه خیلی بهتری برام داشت و کمکم کرد

واسه اینکه با کتاب فقط بتونی همه چیزو یاد بگیری واقعا خیلی سخته اما میتونی از کتابای کمک اموزشی و در صورت امکان از دی وی دی ها استفاده کنی که هم بهتر پیش بری و هم نتیجه بهتری بگیری

----------


## Raha.mh

من برای دینی نشر الگو دارم  چاپ ۹۶ بنظرتون عوض کنم برم گاج نقره ای بگیرم  ؟؟؟؟درحد ۷۰ درصد بیشتر نمیخوام دینی رو

----------


## Mr.amp98

> من برای دینی نشر الگو دارم  چاپ ۹۶ بنظرتون عوض کنم برم گاج نقره ای بگیرم  ؟؟؟؟درحد ۷۰ درصد بیشتر نمیخوام دینی رو


نشر الگو کتاب به نسبت خوبیه. اما خب گاج کاملتر و بهترهحالا اگه براتون مقدور بود گاج نقره ای رو تهیه کنید بهتره

----------


## Linomis

سلام، من بلد نیستم برنامه بریزم، به نظرتون استفاده از این برنامه های چند ماهه میتونه برام موثر باشه؟

----------


## Nahal1993

> با سلام
> اگر موجب ارامش خیال میشود
> تاالان تراز قدیم ها بالاتر بوده
> در وهله دوم
> شکر خدا بگویید و با نگرش مثبت به اعمال سازمان سنجش نگاه کنید
> درخصوص انتخابی بودن رایزنی صورت گرفته و پس از اعلام نتایج اعلام خواهد شد ولی اگر خواهان شرکت در ازمون جدید هستید باید صابون تاثیر قطعی معدل رو به تنتون بمالید.پس تا دیر نشده برای ترمیم معدل در شهریور ماه ثبت نام کنید تا مجددا پس از اعلام بررسی ها در صف معترضان نباشید.
> دیشب هم عرض کردم جدید با تاثیرقطعی معدل و قدیم با تاثیر مثبت
> با سپاس


از کدوم منبع موثقی میگید که جدید با تاثیر قطعی و قدیم مثبت؟؟؟ امکان نداره همچین چیزی. یا بخوان کاری کنند برای هردو نظام میکنند یا هیچکدوم.

----------


## Nahal1993

> تو چقدر کنجکاوی پسر!
> بله موثق هست.
> هر گروهی جدا جدا تراز میشه ازاین بابت برای تراز گیری مشکلی وجود نداره.
> تا اخر شهریور دنیا صدتا چرخ میخوره علی الخصوص که هنوز در کمیته بررسی نشده ولی همین طرح قراره ارائه شه


اگر میخواست جدا جدا تراز بشه امسال پ چرا تراز مشترک دادن. ازین چیزا خبری نی‌ عزیزم. ۹۹ هم همین اش و همین کاسه

----------


## mlt

> من توی یه شهر کوچیک زندگی میکنم که تقریبا دبیر خوبی نداره
> واسه یکی دو درس کلاس رفتم که متاسفانه اون انتظاری از درسا داشتم براورده نشد
> اما خب واسع زیست شناسی دی وی دی استفاده کردم که هم وقتمو کمتر گرفت و هم نتیجه خیلی بهتری برام داشت و کمکم کرد
> 
> واسه اینکه با کتاب فقط بتونی همه چیزو یاد بگیری واقعا خیلی سخته اما میتونی از کتابای کمک اموزشی و در صورت امکان از دی وی دی ها استفاده کنی که هم بهتر پیش بری و هم نتیجه بهتری بگیری


منظورم از کتاب همون کتاب کمک‌درسی بود

----------


## shaqayeq.mousavi

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط Linomis


سلام ، من نظام جدیدم و ۹۹ اولین سالیه که میخوام کنکور بدم ، پایم بد نیست و ترازم ۶۷۰۰ بوده ، به نظرتون تابستون روی چه مباحثی از پایه  وقت بذارم  و چه مباحثی از دوازدهمو پیش خوانی کنم؟ اگه میشه دقیق بگین چون خیلی سردرگمم ، و برای هر درس اختصاصی چند منبع کار کنم ؟ 
توی برنامه ریزی خیلی مشکل دارم نمیدونم چطور باید روش برنامه ریزیمو پیدا کنم اگه میشه ی توضیحی راجب برنامه ریزی توی تابستون بگین 
 ، راستش ی استرس خاصی دارم ، میترسم به چیزی که میخوام نرسم ، نمدونم این استرسو چکار کنم



سلام به عنوان یه فارغ التحصیل نظام جدید که ته این داستانو دیده میگم : توی تابستون 100 درصده تمرکزتون فقط و فقط روی پایه باشه ، و بعد از مهر دوازدهم رو با معلمتون پیش برید . هر فصل هم یه پایه رو مرور کنید ... واقعا پیش خوانی لازم نیس ... من خودم این اشتباهو کردم و تابستونم رو گذاشتم روی دوازدهم و خیلی پشیمون شدم_

----------


## Nahal1993

> از کدوم منبع موثقی میگید که جدید با تاثیر قطعی و قدیم مثبت؟؟؟ امکان نداره همچین چیزی. یا بخوان کاری کنند برای هردو نظام میکنند یا هیچکدوم.


ببخشید . من فقط چنتا پیام اول رو خوندم  شوکه شدم و پیام فرستادم .پوزش می طلبم.

----------


## Nahal1993

برای فیزیک کلاس میرفتید؟؟ دبیرهای شهر ما مزخرفن. درسنامه های کتاب های کمک آموزشی هم خیلی طول میکشه تا خونده شه. از دبیرها ی سایت آلا استفاده کردید شما؟؟. نمیدونم واقعا برای فیزیک چیکارکنم مشکلم اصلا نداشتن منبع برای یادگرفتن فیزیک هست اگه فیزیکِ لعنتی نبود امسال قبول بودم. :Yahoo (12):

----------


## Arash.ye

سلام داداش حالت چطوره؟
میخواستم بپرسم بنظرت میتونم واسه ریاضی دو تا منبع جامع کار کنم؟

----------


## Arash.ye

> منظورم از کتاب همون کتاب کمک‌درسی بود


آرش تو ریاضی جامع مهروماه و خیلی سبز رو داشتی؟اگه داشتی یه توضیحی راجبشون میدی؟

----------


## Mr.amp98

> منظورم از کتاب همون کتاب کمک‌درسی بود


خب گفتم که ممکنه آدم فقط با خوندن کتاب درسی مسلط شه اما خیلی سخته و کار هرکسی نیست

----------


## Mr.amp98

> سلام، من بلد نیستم برنامه بریزم، به نظرتون استفاده از این برنامه های چند ماهه میتونه برام موثر باشه؟


سلام
ببینید دو نوع برنامه داریم. یکی بلند مدت یکی کوتاه مدت
خب واسه بلند مدت میتونید از برنامه های ازمون های ازمایشی استفاده کنید. برنامه قلم چی هم از بقیه برنامه ها خیلی بهتره و واسه خیلیا این ثابت شده

اما واسه برنامه کوتاه مدت در حد یکی دو هفته رو خودتون باید بنویسید و بر اساس اون برنامه بلند مدت، برنامه کوتاه مدت رو بریزید
اگه توی برنامه ریزی کوتاه مدت مشکل دارید میتونید مشاور بگیرید که این کارو براتون انجام بده

----------


## Mr.amp98

> برای فیزیک کلاس میرفتید؟؟ دبیرهای شهر ما مزخرفن. درسنامه های کتاب های کمک آموزشی هم خیلی طول میکشه تا خونده شه. از دبیرها ی سایت آلا استفاده کردید شما؟؟. نمیدونم واقعا برای فیزیک چیکارکنم مشکلم اصلا نداشتن منبع برای یادگرفتن فیزیک هست اگه فیزیکِ لعنتی نبود امسال قبول بودم.


فیزیک یه کلاس رفتم اما اون نتیجه مد نظرم رو نگرفتم
نه الا رو ندیدم اما خب از دی وی دی هایی که توی بازار هست استفاده کنید البته سعی کنید بهترینشو تهیه کنید
اگه الا هم خوبه خب همونو استفاده کنید
سعی کنید توی این تابستون مشکلتونو واسه فیزیک حل کنید که در طول سال خیلی وقت ازتون نگیره

----------


## Mr.amp98

> سلام داداش حالت چطوره؟
> میخواستم بپرسم بنظرت میتونم واسه ریاضی دو تا منبع جامع کار کنم؟


سلام
مرسی شما خوبی؟
نظام جدیدی یا قدیم؟ 
خب اگه دوتا منبع رو تا کنکور کار کنی طبیعتا تمرین بیشتری انجام دادی و آماده ای
اما اگه منظورت اینه همزمان دوتا کتابو کار کنی، بهتره که در هر زمان یه منبع داشته باشی چون دوتا منبع باعث سردرگمی ات میشه
پس سعی کن یه کتابو کار کنی بعدش بری سراغ کتاب بعدی

----------


## BHDF

سلام.من نظام قدیم هستم.
به نظرتون تابستون با برنامه قلم چی پیش برم خوبه؟یا مباحثی رو که خودم مشکل دارم مشخص کنم و بخونم؟
و از مهر به نظرتون آزمون ثبت نام کنم؟من تا حالا گاج نرفتم.به نظرتون گاج بهتره  یا قلم چی؟

----------


## shams12

ببینید گاج و قلم چی خیلی شبیهن و لی اگه تا حالا گاج نرفتید بدونید به خاطر شباهت سوالاش به کنکور واقعا عالیه ولی بهتراز اون پاسخنامه تشریحی خیلی خوبی داره که حسابی توش نکته داره برخلاف قلم چی که پاسخنامه هاش مفت نمی ارزه
و اینکه شما طبق یک برنامه پیش برید خیلی بهتر جواب میگیرید حالا یا برنامه گاج یا قلم چی

----------


## Mr.amp98

> سلام.من نظام قدیم هستم.
> به نظرتون تابستون با برنامه قلم چی پیش برم خوبه؟یا مباحثی رو که خودم مشکل دارم مشخص کنم و بخونم؟
> و از مهر به نظرتون آزمون ثبت نام کنم؟من تا حالا گاج نرفتم.به نظرتون گاج بهتره  یا قلم چی؟


سلام
اگه بتونید یه برنامه خوب تا اخر تابستون واسه خودتون بچینید که نقاط ضعفتون رو برطرف کنید خیلی بیشتر از برنامه قلم چی میتونه کمکتون کنه

----------


## Mr.amp98

> ببینید گاج و قلم چی خیلی شبیهن و لی اگه تا حالا گاج نرفتید بدونید به خاطر شباهت سوالاش به کنکور واقعا عالیه ولی بهتراز اون پاسخنامه تشریحی خیلی خوبی داره که حسابی توش نکته داره برخلاف قلم چی که پاسخنامه هاش مفت نمی ارزه
> و اینکه شما طبق یک برنامه پیش برید خیلی بهتر جواب میگیرید حالا یا برنامه گاج یا قلم چی


من چندتا ازمون گاج هم رفتم اما واقعا برنامه اش خوب نیست و سطح سوالاش هم توی یکی دو درس خوبه
قلم چی هم توی این یکی دو سال خیلی بهتر شده و میشه گفت ارمونای جمع بندیش از سنجش هم بهتر شدن

پاسخنامه ها و کارنامه های گاج خیلی بهترن و میتونن کمک کنن اما مهم تر از همه‌ی اینا برنامه راهبردیه که مسیر دانش اموز رو توی یک سال مشخص میکنه. برنامه قلم چی هم یه سر و گردن بالاتره

----------


## saarland

سلام 
میشه لطفا برای درس زبان منبعی رو معرفی کنید که فقط‌سوالات کنکور رو داشته باشه؟

----------


## a.t.n

سلام 
آیا اشکالی داره سوالهای کنکور رو از همین اول کارکنم و برای ماه آخر که جمع بندی هست بیام آزمونهای جامع قلم چی یا گزینه دو رو از خودم به صورت سه روز یکبار آزمون بگیرم ؟
و اینه که شما هفته آخر منتهی به کنکور رو چه کار کردید ؟

----------


## a.t.n

سلام 
لطفا در مورد یک هفته منتهی به کنکور توضیح بدیدد

----------


## a.t.n

سلام 
لطفا در مورد هفته پایانی منتهی به کنکور توضیح بدید

----------


## Sina521

> سلام
> خواهش میکنم
> 
> خب پس اول راهی و اگه از الان درست و حسابی پیش بری همون سال اول میتونی کار رو یکسره کنی و با خیال راحت رشته دلخواهتو قبول شی
> 
> واسه شروع برو کتاب تست های دهم رو بخر و توی این تابستون بشین اختصاصیای دهم رو یه بار خوب کار کن و بخون
> واسه تست زنی از تعداد تست کمی که در حدی که اذیت نشی شروف کن و با خودت قرار بذار که هر روز تعداد تست رو یه مقدار بالا ببری.اما یادت نره قرار نیست بعد یه هفته برسی به تعداد تست بالا
> جوری پیش برو که اصلا اذیت نشی و جوری نشه از درس خسته بشی.
> فعلا تست زماندار نمیخواد بزنی یعنی زمان بندی نیاز نداری و سعی کن فعلا همینجوری بدون درنظر گرفتن زمان تست بزنی که راه بیفتی و بعدا بهتر پیش بری
> هر وقت هم سوالی داشتی ازم بپرس راهنماییت میکنم


خیلی خیلی ممنونم از کمک مفیدتون. فقط دو سوال دیگه داشتم. برا مطالبی که در آینده میخونیم(یازدهم و دوازدهم) چطور تستشون رو بزنیم و به تثبیت بزسونیمشون؟ آیا نیازه قسمت هایی از درس های عمومی رو هر شب بخونیم؟ مثلا خیلیا هستن مباحثی مثل لغات فارسی و عربی یا آرایه و.. هر شب کار میکنن. تشکر فراوان د

----------


## Mr.amp98

> سلام 
> میشه لطفا برای درس زبان منبعی رو معرفی کنید که فقط‌سوالات کنکور رو داشته باشه؟


سلام
کتابای ابی قلم چی اکثرا سوالای کنکورن و واسه کسی که بخواد فقط سوال کنکور حل کنه خوبه

----------


## Mr.amp98

> خیلی خیلی ممنونم از کمک مفیدتون. فقط دو سوال دیگه داشتم. برا مطالبی که در آینده میخونیم(یازدهم و دوازدهم) چطور تستشون رو بزنیم و به تثبیت بزسونیمشون؟ آیا نیازه قسمت هایی از درس های عمومی رو هر شب بخونیم؟ مثلا خیلیا هستن مباحثی مثل لغات فارسی و عربی یا آرایه و.. هر شب کار میکنن. تشکر فراوان د


خب واسه مباحث جدید، دفعه‌ی اول تست اموزشی بزن یعنی بیشتر تستای خط به خط و تستایی که به فهم موضوع درس کمکتون میکنه بزن. این کار کمکت میکته که مباحثی که خوندی برات تثبیت شه و احیانا اگه جایی از کتاب رو متوجه نشدی به فهم اون مطلب کمکت کنه
دفعات بعدی سراغ تستای مفهومی و کنکور رو برای تسلط روی مبحث خونده شده بزن

اگه بتونی هر شب به تایم کوتاه واسه عمومی بذاری خیلی خوبه

----------


## Phenotype_2

سلام مهربون. اگه طولانی میشه حرفم ببخشید. 

خوب من ی بیست سی سالی هست از جو کنکور دور بودم. رشتم ریاضی بوده. مطمین نیستم اگه همین امشب ازمون تخصوصی 99 رو داشته باشم چقت میتونم تو وقت قانونی هر سه درس رو بیشتر از 50 بزنم. میشه گفت تخصوصی ها رو میدونم و تسلط دارم. ولی خب ب خاطر فرسایش زمانی کمی کندترم و بخش های حفظی هم کمتر یادمن.  در مورد شیمی بخش های مفهومی شیمی رو کامل میدونم. مطمینم بخش حفظی شیمی دو و سه تقریبا کامل میدونم. ولی بخشی های حفظی شیمی پیش حفظ نیستم هرچند ک قبلا حفظ بودم. پس-پریسال میخاستم دباره ازمون بدم.. ی چند ماه هم از برج 5 تا واسط های 8 میخوندم. از تخصوصی ها تنها شیمی پیش مونده بود. من هیچ ازمون ازمایشی شزکت نکردم ولی اطمینان دارم توی اون سه ماه امادگی ریاضی و ب ویژه فیزیکم بیشتر از 80 بود و هنوز کلی وقت داشتم ک سرعت عملم رو واسه 100 برنامه ریزی کنم (حالا 100 ک ن، ممکنه یکی دوتا رو نخاسته درست نزنم ولی خب واسه حل کردن هر سوالی از تخصوصی اماده بودم). درست یا غلط وقتی اخرای تخصوصی ها بودم عمومیا رو شرو کردم. با تخصوصیا اون اواخر تا 18 ساعت در روز هم درس میخوندم. از بعد از تخصوصی ها هر هفته یک سوم از انرژیمو از دست میدادم. جوری شد ک پیش از برج 10 از ازمون سراسری منصرف شدم. 

عمومیا رو چطور بخونم؟ چی پیش رومه؟ چ حجمی از حفظیات؟ کدوم کمک درسی؟ چ برنامه ای پیشنهاد میدی ب کسی ک تخصوصی رو میدونه و عمومیا رو خره؟ من نمیخام گزشته رو تکرار کنم. از عمومیا میترسم. کمکم کن عمومی بزنم. و لطفا اروم و شمرده توضیح بده. من بدیهیاتش رو هم نمیدونم.

----------


## 0M0HamMad0

> سلام مهربون. اگه طولانی میشه حرفم ببخشید. 
> 
> خوب من ی بیست سی سالی هست از جو کنکور دور بودم. رشتم ریاضی بوده. مطمین نیستم اگه همین امشب ازمون تخصوصی 99 رو داشته باشم چقت میتونم تو وقت قانونی هر سه درس رو بیشتر از 50 بزنم. میشه گفت تخصوصی ها رو میدونم و تسلط دارم. ولی خب ب خاطر فرسایش زمانی کمی کندترم و بخش های حفظی هم کمتر یادمن.  در مورد شیمی بخش های مفهومی شیمی رو کامل میدونم. مطمینم بخش حفظی شیمی دو و سه تقریبا کامل میدونم. ولی بخشی های حفظی شیمی پیش حفظ نیستم هرچند ک قبلا حفظ بودم. پس-پریسال میخاستم دباره ازمون بدم.. ی چند ماه هم از برج 5 تا واسط های 8 میخوندم. از تخصوصی ها تنها شیمی پیش مونده بود. من هیچ ازمون ازمایشی شزکت نکردم ولی اطمینان دارم توی اون سه ماه امادگی ریاضی و ب ویژه فیزیکم بیشتر از 80 بود و هنوز کلی وقت داشتم ک سرعت عملم رو واسه 100 برنامه ریزی کنم (حالا 100 ک ن، ممکنه یکی دوتا رو نخاسته درست نزنم ولی خب واسه حل کردن هر سوالی از تخصوصی اماده بودم). درست یا غلط وقتی اخرای تخصوصی ها بودم عمومیا رو شرو کردم. با تخصوصیا اون اواخر تا 18 ساعت در روز هم درس میخوندم. از بعد از تخصوصی ها هر هفته یک سوم از انرژیمو از دست میدادم. جوری شد ک پیش از برج 10 از ازمون سراسری منصرف شدم. 
> 
> عمومیا رو چطور بخونم؟ چی پیش رومه؟ چ حجمی از حفظیات؟ کدوم کمک درسی؟ چ برنامه ای پیشنهاد میدی ب کسی ک تخصوصی رو میدونه و عمومیا رو خره؟ من نمیخام گزشته رو تکرار کنم. از عمومیا میترسم. کمکم کن عمومی بزنم. و لطفا اروم و شمرده توضیح بده. من بدیهیاتش رو هم نمیدونم.


ادبیات: 
حفظی---------لغت و املا و تاریخ ادبیات: یه مشت متن و کلمه که باید توی طول سال حفظ کنی و تا کنکور یادت بمونه.
مفهومی---------آرایه و قرابت و زبان فارسی:یه جمله یا شعر بهت میدن ازت این چیزا رو میپرسن :Yahoo (2): به ترتیب) 1-چه آرایه ادبی داره؟تشبیه؟تناقض؟اغراق؟و..  . 2-موضوع این شعر با موضوعی که توی کدوم گزینه اومده تناسب یا تقابل داره 3-در مورد قواعد زبان فارسی توی یه متن سوال میپرسه. مثلا: این متن چنتا فعل داره ، چنتا واژه داره ، چجور ساختاری داره و ...

عربی:
ترجمه---------ازت میخواد چک کنی متن عربی و فارسی ترجمه دقیق همدیگه هستن یا نه، شاید خیلی سخت و ترسناک به نظر بیاد ولی در واقع صرفا باید گزینه ها رو مقایسه کنی ببینی کدوم وجه تفاوت غلطه و گزینه رو حذف کنی. ضمنا کلا 12-13 تا معیار هست که باید بلد باشی توی ترجمه عربی (جنس و تعداد و ....)
متن--------- یه متن عربی بهت میده و 4 تا سوال عربی در موردش میپرسه. دقیقا مثل متن انگلیسی. راه یادگرفتنش فقط تمرین و تست زده
قواعد--------- مثل همون زبان فارسی خودمونه. بعضی تستاش سخت تره بعضیا اسون تر.ولی در کل اگه پایه های عربی (همون 12-13 تا معیار که گفتم برا ترجمه نیازه) رو بلد باشی اینجا هم میتونی چنتا از تستای ساده مثل منصوبات رو بزنی

دینی:
فک کنم خودت میدونی چخبره. 80 درصد حفضیات و نکاتی که توی آیه ها هست 20 درصد هم متن...



چقد باید وقت بذاری؟:
ادبیات --------- به اندازه خوندن متن کتابها و کمی فک کردن در موردشون + حفظ کردن چیزایی که گفتم + تست زدن . شاید روزی 1-2 ساعت کارت رو راه بندازی تا کنکور
عربی --------- اندازه ادبیات، شاید کمی بیشتر. بستگی به دانش قبلیت داره. اولش خیلی سخته ولی سریع راحت میشه
دینی--------- صرفا باید بشینی حفظ کنی . برای من هر فصل نهایتا 1 ساعت مطالعه و 1 ساعت تست کافی بود. هر چند خوشم نمیومد از وقت گذاشتن سر دینی...

چه کتاب کمک درسی؟: از انتشارات های مطرح مثل گاج-خیلی سبز-الگو-مبتکران هرچی بخری مناسبه. خودت متنشون رو بخون ببین از بیان کدوم خوشت میاد

----------


## Phenotype_2

متوسط درصدهای 100 نفر اول تو درسای عموچی چقده؟ نگو ک چسبیده ب خود 100.

----------


## 0M0HamMad0

> متوسط درصدهای 100 نفر اول تو درسای عموچی چقده؟ نگو ک چسبیده ب خود 100.


اینجا میتونی ببینی:کارنامه کنکور- تخمین رتبه بر اساس رتبه کنکور

چیزی حدود 80 هست

----------


## bbehzad

> متوسط درصدهای 100 نفر اول تو درسای عموچی چقده؟ نگو ک چسبیده ب خود 100.


میشه بپرسم چندسالتونه؟

----------


## Phenotype_2

> میشه بپرسم چندسالتونه؟


31

----------


## Milman

واسه عمومی ها کف درصد 70 البته بستگی به سختی آزمون هم داره هر سال تغییر میکنه

----------


## bbehzad

> 31


من تو سن شما دندون قبول شدم.

----------


## Mr.amp98

> سلام مهربون. اگه طولانی میشه حرفم ببخشید. 
> 
> خوب من ی بیست سی سالی هست از جو کنکور دور بودم. رشتم ریاضی بوده. مطمین نیستم اگه همین امشب ازمون تخصوصی 99 رو داشته باشم چقت میتونم تو وقت قانونی هر سه درس رو بیشتر از 50 بزنم. میشه گفت تخصوصی ها رو میدونم و تسلط دارم. ولی خب ب خاطر فرسایش زمانی کمی کندترم و بخش های حفظی هم کمتر یادمن.  در مورد شیمی بخش های مفهومی شیمی رو کامل میدونم. مطمینم بخش حفظی شیمی دو و سه تقریبا کامل میدونم. ولی بخشی های حفظی شیمی پیش حفظ نیستم هرچند ک قبلا حفظ بودم. پس-پریسال میخاستم دباره ازمون بدم.. ی چند ماه هم از برج 5 تا واسط های 8 میخوندم. از تخصوصی ها تنها شیمی پیش مونده بود. من هیچ ازمون ازمایشی شزکت نکردم ولی اطمینان دارم توی اون سه ماه امادگی ریاضی و ب ویژه فیزیکم بیشتر از 80 بود و هنوز کلی وقت داشتم ک سرعت عملم رو واسه 100 برنامه ریزی کنم (حالا 100 ک ن، ممکنه یکی دوتا رو نخاسته درست نزنم ولی خب واسه حل کردن هر سوالی از تخصوصی اماده بودم). درست یا غلط وقتی اخرای تخصوصی ها بودم عمومیا رو شرو کردم. با تخصوصیا اون اواخر تا 18 ساعت در روز هم درس میخوندم. از بعد از تخصوصی ها هر هفته یک سوم از انرژیمو از دست میدادم. جوری شد ک پیش از برج 10 از ازمون سراسری منصرف شدم. 
> 
> عمومیا رو چطور بخونم؟ چی پیش رومه؟ چ حجمی از حفظیات؟ کدوم کمک درسی؟ چ برنامه ای پیشنهاد میدی ب کسی ک تخصوصی رو میدونه و عمومیا رو خره؟ من نمیخام گزشته رو تکرار کنم. از عمومیا میترسم. کمکم کن عمومی بزنم. و لطفا اروم و شمرده توضیح بده. من بدیهیاتش رو هم نمیدونم.


سلام

خب اینکه چند سال از کنکور دور بودید یکم زمان نیاز داره که به امادگی کامل برسید اما اینکه میگید واسه تخصصیا میتونید قوی شید، خیلی خوبه
خیلیا هستن توی سن ۴۰ سالگی و حتی بیشتر برگشتن و یه سال تلاش کردن و پزشکی اوردن
خب شیمی مفاهیمش که وضعتون خوبه، میمونه مسائل که واسه‌ی این مورد حتما روزی چند تا تست مسئله جدای از برنامه روزانه تون کار کنید و توی چند ماه تاثیرش رو میبینید که چقدر کمکتون میکنه
خب ببینید واسه اینکه بتونید تا اخر کنکور پیوسته و منظم بخونید باید این نکته رو در نطر بگیرید که واسه ساعت مطالعه افراط نکنید چون همین مشکلی که براتون پیش اومده دوباره تکرار میشه. بجای این مدل خوندت سعی کنید یه برنامه منظم و منطقی بریزید و بر اساس اون پیش برید که بتونید نتیجه بگیرید. واقعا ۱۸ ساعت خوندن اشتباهه :Yahoo (21): 

واسه عمومیا توی این تابستون سعی کنید متن زبان و ترجمه و متن عربی و ارایه و قربات ادبیات رو کار کنید و یه برنامه بزیزید که بیشتر وقتتون واسه اختصاصیا باشه
از مهر ماه هم به طور منظم توی برنامه تون به هر درس زمان خاص خودشو بدید و هیچ درسیو حتی واسه یکی دو هفته کنار نذارید و نظم داشته باشید
حالا واسه عمومی بگید که تک تک بگم چیکار کنید

----------


## Phenotype_2

@Mr.amp98 
تموم روز درس میخوندم تازه بعدشم خابشو میدیدم.تخصوصیا اصلا خستم نمیکنن. ولی عمومیا ب کل ناامیدم میکنن. اره، عمومیا رو بگو لطفا.  مسائل شیمی و ب ویژه انگلیش رو هم بلدم کامل.

----------


## Mr.amp98

> @Mr.amp98 
> تموم روز درس میخوندم تازه بعدشم خابشو میدیدم.تخصوصیا اصلا خستم نمیکنن. ولی عمومیا ب کل ناامیدم میکنن. اره، عمومیا رو بگو لطفا.  مسائل شیمی و ب ویژه انگلیش رو هم بلدم کامل.


 درسته اما باید جوری بخوانید که واسه این یه سال اصلا خسته نشید
مطمئن باشد اگه با به ساعت مطالعه منطقی پیش برید و یه سال رو منظم بخونید نتیجه خیلی خوبی میگیرید
خودم خیلی به این معتقدم که با نظم خوندن تاثیرش از زیاد خوندن و ساعت مطالعه نجومی بیشتره

واسه عمومیا اولا اینکه از اول مهر منظم بخونیدشون و واسه بعد عید نذارید
از اول براش وقت خودشو اختصاص بدید یعنی مثلا ۳ ساعت در روز به عمومی اختصاص بدید و تا اخر هم همین باشه. البته این مقدار بستگی به ساعت مطالعه شما داره

واسه ادبیات. لغت و تاریخ ادبیات که حفظین و واسه یادگیری شون بهتره از اول مهر با یه برنامه منظم و دقیق بخونیدشون و بعد از سه چهار هفته کل مطالب قبلی رو مرور کنید. اینجوری روی هم جمع نمیشن و خوندنش سخت نیست
ارایه هم توی این تابستون حتما یه دور از روی این کتابای موضوعی ادبیات، درسنامه های ارایه ها رو بخونید و سعی کنید در مرحله اول روی تک تک ارایه ها به صورت جدا مسلط شید و سپس برید سراغ تستای ترکیبیش که چند ارایه رو سوال کرده
قرابت هم سعی کنید توی این تابستون یه دور بخونیدش و بیشتر  تستای کنکور رو کار کنید

زبان فارسی هم فعلا نمیخواد بخونید و در از مهر به بعد روی یه سری مباحث که ارزش خوندن دارن و میدونید که تستشو میزنید کار کنید


واسه عربی
ترجمه توی کتابای کمک اموزشی یه درسنامه داره. اول اونو بخونید تا کلیات و قواعد حل سوالات ترجمه رو یاد بگیرید. بعدش به طور منظم هر روز یا یه روز در میان ده تا ۱۵ تست ازش بزنید. همین قوی تون میکنه و هر وقت یه جایی ضعف داشتید برید اون قسمت درسنامه شو مطالعه کنید

متن عربی هم نیاز به تمرین داره و باید چند روز یه متن رو کار کنید و رفع اشکال کنید تا نقص هاتون برطرف شه و بعد از مدتی سطحتون بهتر شه
قواعد هم به نظرم از مهر بخونید و منظم پیش برید که تا قبل عید تموم شه

دینی هم خب راحته. روی ایات تمرکز کنید و سعی کنید هم خود ایات و معنیشون رو حفظ باشید و هم روی مفاهیمش مسلط باشید و بتونید به متن کتاب ارتباطش بدید

زبان هم این تابستون روی ریدینگ و کلوز کار کنید و شبی یکی حل کنید و لغات و گرامر هم میتونید بذارید واسه مهر

----------


## mahsa dr

سلام 
خوبید؟
پشت کنکوری هستم و مشکل من در دروس تخصصیه و عمومی هست
 مشکلم در نحوه ی مطالعه زیسته  ....
خیلی سخت میتونم مطالب رو بهم ربط بدم 
و در اکثر مطالب  هم خوب یاد گیری کاملی نداشتم 
همیشه مداومتی در مطالعه ی زیست نداشتم چون همیشه منو خسته کرده اینکه نمیتونم تست درستی حل کنم (درصدم خیلییییی پاییینه)
شر الگو کار میکنم ولی اینم بگم که کامل و مداوم کار نکردم ولی کتابمو خوندم  نمیگم عمیق میخونم چون وقتی میبینم نمیتونم تستی رو کامل حل کنم ولش میکنم 
کتاب اموزش  لازمه من مطالعه کنم یا باید شیوه ی خوندمو درست کنم؟

مشکل اساسی توی خوندن و برنامه ریزی کردن دارم
و اینم میدونم که اگه مشاوره بگیرم واسه برنامه ریزی فقط بخاطر استرسی که دارم  کارمو انجام میدم یعنی رفع مسئولیته
و اینکه برنامه ریزی درست و صحیح هم نمیدونم به چه صورته ، دلم میخواد به موقع مرور کنم یا مرورهام بیشتر باشه  ... کلا یه جور برنامه ای که منو راضی و قانع کنه

----------


## Mr.amp98

> سلام 
> خوبید؟
> پشت کنکوری هستم و مشکل من در دروس تخصصیه و عمومی هست
>  مشکلم در نحوه ی مطالعه زیسته  ....
> خیلی سخت میتونم مطالب رو بهم ربط بدم 
> و در اکثر مطالب  هم خوب یاد گیری کاملی نداشتم 
> همیشه مداومتی در مطالعه ی زیست نداشتم چون همیشه منو خسته کرده اینکه نمیتونم تست درستی حل کنم (درصدم خیلییییی پاییینه)
> شر الگو کار میکنم ولی اینم بگم که کامل و مداوم کار نکردم ولی کتابمو خوندم  نمیگم عمیق میخونم چون وقتی میبینم نمیتونم تستی رو کامل حل کنم ولش میکنم 
> کتاب اموزش  لازمه من مطالعه کنم یا باید شیوه ی خوندمو درست کنم؟
> ...


سلام
 مرسی
خب شما توی یادگیری اصل مطلب و پایه‌ی زیست مشکل دارید
اگه براتون مقدوره یا کلاس برید یا دی وی دی بگیرید چون میتونه توی این کار کمکتون کنه
فعلا هم واسه شما نشر الگو کتاب مناسبی نیست و باید از یه کتاب سطح پایین تر واسه شروع استفاده کنید

خب واسه برنامه ریزی بلند مدت و اینکه کِی زمان مناسب مرور باشه، حتی ما مشاورا هم از برنامه ازمونا مخصوصا قلم چی استفاده میکنیم و کمتر کسی برنامه چند ماهه و بلند مدت میریزه چون واقعا کار خیلی سختیه و به خوبی برنامه های ازمون ها نمیشه
چون همین برنامه های ازمون ها رو چندین مشاور عالی و سطح بالا باهم نوشتن

این از برنامه بلند مدتتون. اما واسه برنامه کوتاه مدت اگه واقعا نمیتونید هودتون برنامه بریزید از یه مشاور کمک بگیرید و بعش بگید متناسب با نیازتون برنامه بریزه تا بتونید کامل انجامش بدید و فقط کار کردن الکی نباشه

----------


## milad_bg80

سلام ببخشید میشه تجربیات و پیشنهاداتتون رو در مورد پشت کنکوری بگین؟خیلی ممنون

----------


## mahsa dr

> سلام
>  مرسی
> خب شما توی یادگیری اصل مطلب و پایه‌ی زیست مشکل دارید
> اگه براتون مقدوره یا کلاس برید یا دی وی دی بگیرید چون میتونه توی این کار کمکتون کنه
> فعلا هم واسه شما نشر الگو کتاب مناسبی نیست و باید از یه کتاب سطح پایین تر واسه شروع استفاده کنید
> 
> خب واسه برنامه ریزی بلند مدت و اینکه کِی زمان مناسب مرور باشه، حتی ما مشاورا هم از برنامه ازمونا مخصوصا قلم چی استفاده میکنیم و کمتر کسی برنامه چند ماهه و بلند مدت میریزه چون واقعا کار خیلی سختیه و به خوبی برنامه های ازمون ها نمیشه
> چون همین برنامه های ازمون ها رو چندین مشاور عالی و سطح بالا باهم نوشتن
> 
> این از برنامه بلند مدتتون. اما واسه برنامه کوتاه مدت اگه واقعا نمیتونید هودتون برنامه بریزید از یه مشاور کمک بگیرید و بعش بگید متناسب با نیازتون برنامه بریزه تا بتونید کامل انجامش بدید و فقط کار کردن الکی نباشه



کتاب سطح پایین تر واسه زیست مثلا 8000 هزار تست گاج؟
واسه درسنامه کتاب معرفی کنید.

ممنون بابت پاسخگوییتون

----------


## Mr.amp98

> سلام ببخشید میشه تجربیات و پیشنهاداتتون رو در مورد پشت کنکوری بگین؟خیلی ممنون


سلام
ببینید ممکنه توی دوران کنکور اطرافیان از نظر روحی شما رو اذیت کنن و طعنه های مختلف بزنن یا ناامیدتون کنن. این واسه اکثر پشت کنکوریا اتفاق افتاده
یا مثلا اینکه یه سال باید توی خونه درس بخونید و از تفریحاتتون بگذرید و شرایط استرس زایی که وجود داره
واسه مقابله با این مشکلات و مهم تر از اون، ساختن یه شگفتی برای موفقیت توی زندگی تون باید اونقدر انگیزه داشته باشید و واسه هدفتون مصمم باشید که هر وقت چنین مشکلاتی سراغتون اومدن، به راحتی کنارشون بذارید و فقط و فقط تمرکزتون روی هدفتون باشه و واسه اون تلاش کنید
پشت کنکوری سختی های خودشو داره اما خب اکثر کسایی که سه رشته پرطرفدار تجربی رو قبول میشن، حداقل یه سال پشت کنکوری بودن رو تجربه کردن. الان توی کلاس خودمون شاید بالای ۷۵ درصد بچه ها کنکور اولشون قبول نشدن و دوباره موندن. حتی کسایی هستن که چند سال پشت کنکور موندن و اونقدر هدفشون براشون باارزش و مقدس بوده که تونسته اون خستگی و ناامیدی که درونشون بوده رو شکست بده و موفق شن

پس حتما حتما همین اول بشینید با خودتون تکلیفتونو مشخص کنید اگه میخواید پشت کنکور بمونید، تا اخرش با تلاش و پشتکار و انگیزه پیش برید و یه نتیجه عالی بگیرید

----------


## Mr.amp98

> کتاب سطح پایین تر واسه زیست مثلا 8000 هزار تست گاج؟
> واسه درسنامه کتاب معرفی کنید.
> 
> ممنون بابت پاسخگوییتون


به نظرم همون خیلی سبز رو بگیرید هم درسنامه داره هم تستاش مناسب شماست
بهتره بجای ۸۰۰۰ تست ترجیحا از خیلی سبز یا گاج نقره ای استفاده کنید

----------


## Mr.amp98

دوستان عزیز کنکوریای گل
یه گروه پرسش و پاسخ درس توی تلگرام زدیم که بیاید اونجا و به سوالاتتون پاسخ بدیم و چندتا از دانشجو های پزشکی دیگه هم بهمون اضافه میشن تا تجربیاتشون رو در اختیارتون بذارن

کم کم هم که درس خوندنتون جدی شروع شه یه گروه گزارش کار میزنیم که با دوستاتون رقابت کنید

پیام خصوصی بدید که لینک گروه رو بفرستم براتون

----------


## Mysterious

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Mr.amp98


خب خب خب سلام
امتحانای ما هم تموم شد و اومدیم در خدمت شما کنکوریای گل باشیم
من امیر محمد پیرنیا از اعضای انجمن و دانشجویی پزشکی و رتبه ۱۴۹ کنکور و با سابقه دو سال مشاوره کنکور درخدمت شما هستم که کمکتون کنم.  مصاحبه ام هم توی امضا هست میتونید مطالعه کنید
دوستای عزیز یک سال تا کنکور ۹۹ مونده و میتونید این یه سال رو به بهترین و موفق ترین سال زندگی تون تبدیل کنید
کسایی که واسه اولین بار میخوان کنکور شرکت کنن حتما حتما توی این تابستون باید تلاش کنن تا کازشکن راحت شه و همین سال اول کار رو یکسره کنن

دوستانی هم که کنکور دادن و میدونن به اون هدفشون نمیرسن، یه یا علی بگن و شروع کنن و یه شروع پر قدرت داشته باشن که حق خودشونو از این کنکور بگیرن

هر سوالی درمورد کنکور داشتید حتما بپرسید و در اسرع وقت جواب میدم. 
پس بریم...



سلام
من میخوام وقت باقی مونده رو با برنامه قلمچی پیش برم 
ولی فقط دروس یه پایه رو میبنده و منم واسه زیست سوم خیلی استرس دارم.
واسه ریاضی دوم بجای ماتریس و دنباله حد و مشتق بخونم بنظرتون؟*

----------


## Mr.amp98

> *
> 
> سلام
> من میخوام وقت باقی مونده رو با برنامه قلمچی پیش برم 
> ولی فقط دروس یه پایه رو میبنده و منم واسه زیست سوم خیلی استرس دارم.
> واسه ریاضی دوم بجای ماتریس و دنباله حد و مشتق بخونم بنظرتون؟*


سلام
به نظرم اگه میتونید توی این یه ماه و نیم باقی مونده نقاط ضعفتون رو بخونید و زیست دوم و سوم رو هم مطالعه کنید
اینجوری در طول سال به مشکل بر نمیخورید و راحت میتونید پیش برید

خب دوتا مبحث ساده رو چرا میخواید حذف کنید؟
اگه منظورتون واسه تابستونه اشکال نداره و مشتق رو بخونید. اما اگه منظورتون اینه کامل حذفش کنید، واقعا حیفه

----------


## Rose20

سلام اقای دکتر

من واسه انتخاب برنامه راهبردی که از مهر با اون برنامه پیش برم دچار سردرگمی شدم و نمیدونم چیکار کنم
برنامه قلم چی هم دیر تموم میشه و من میخوام قبل عید درسامو تموم کنم
ممنون میشم راهنماییم کنید

----------


## Mr.amp98

> سلام اقای دکتر
> 
> من واسه انتخاب برنامه راهبردی که از مهر با اون برنامه پیش برم دچار سردرگمی شدم و نمیدونم چیکار کنم
> برنامه قلم چی هم دیر تموم میشه و من میخوام قبل عید درسامو تموم کنم
> ممنون میشم راهنماییم کنید


سلام
درسته قلم چی نسبت به بقیه برنامه ها دیر تموم میکنه اما در بین درسا حتما مرور گذاشته و اگه با این خوب پیش برید صد درصد موفق میشید
انقدر هم عجله نداشته باشید واسه تموم کردن دروس چون بعد عید دچار سردرگمی میشید و کارتون بهم میخوره

ولی اگر اصرار دارید بر اتمام دروس تا عید، برنامه سنجش رو استفاده کنید

----------


## fafa123

سلام آقای دکتر 
من در مورد مرور آزمون های قلم چی مشکل دارم مثلا برای این آزمون یه مبحثی رو میخونم آزمون بعد علاوه بر مباحث جدید از مباحث قبلی هم سوال میاد
نمیدونم چقدر از وقتمو باید صرف مرور مباحث آزمون قبل کنم و اصن چطور مرور کنم ممنون میشم کمکم کنید

----------


## Mr.amp98

> سلام آقای دکتر 
> من در مورد مرور آزمون های قلم چی مشکل دارم مثلا برای این آزمون یه مبحثی رو میخونم آزمون بعد علاوه بر مباحث جدید از مباحث قبلی هم سوال میاد
> نمیدونم چقدر از وقتمو باید صرف مرور مباحث آزمون قبل کنم و اصن چطور مرور کنم ممنون میشم کمکم کنید


سلام
خب این بستگی به ازمون داره
اگه مباحث مروری زیاد باشه، مباحث جدید رو کم میذارن و معمولا روز های اول رو به خوندن مباحث جدید اختصاص بدید. وقتی که مباحث جدید رو خوندید برید یه دور هم مباحث جدید و هم قدیم رو بخونید

معمولا هفته اول رو به مباحث جدید اختصاص بدید و هفته دوم رو به مرور

واسه دفعه‌ی اول خوندن، یه سری تست اموزشی و خط به خط بزنید
ولی برای مرور سعی کنید ده یا بیست تا تست رو بزنید بعدش برید پاسخ ها رو یکجا بررسی کنید
کم کم هم تست زماندار در زمان مرور بزنید تا سرعتتون بهتر شه

----------

